# [APP] Trickster MOD [Kernel Settings and Tweaks]



## bigeyes0x0

Trickster MOD app is a tweaking tool to change various settings included in your kernel and other tweaks to your phone. It was made by me and my friend.

Screenshots and more information at links below.

*Links*
*Google Play Store*
*AndroidPIT*
*Donate*
*Website*
If you like the app please rate it 5 stars and if you can, please donate.

Please read the FAQ before reporting any problem
*FAQ*

*Reset zip*
If you mess up and can't boot, say aggressive OC/UV , use this *recovery zip* to reset

*Credits*
Google
Our great kernel devs
chainfire for SuperSU and su
stericson for busybox
grilledbacon for your beautiful icon
Beta testers for your dedication in testing this
Anyone I learnt from
*Disclaimer*: This is provided with NO GUARANTY whatsoever. Use your common sense.


----------



## TMFGO45

This seems like exactly what I have been waiting for. I have paid for all the control apps, but I am really glad to see one app that can just do it all. So very nice!

Now a question...something didn't go right. I first disabled all tweaks in leantweaks, then flashed your mod. Then upon reboot, before I could get the app installed, my Talk force closed, I had the activation successful screen, then a hot reboot, then my Talk just kept force closing....

So I installed the app, flashed stock GApps, reinstalled a newer version of lk, reinstalled your mod, rebooted, then went back and tried my black ice GApps again, and something just doesn't seem right or feel right...

Should I completely uninstall leantweaks? Is there anything else you notice maybe I messed up? Improper order? Anything?

I'm going to try a completely fresh setup with AOKP M6 and see how this all goes. I'm hoping for my normal experience without the force closing with Talk and just this general feeling that something isn't right....

Thanks for anything you can point out. I'm going to get this working because it is exactly what I have been waiting for. Very nice work!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus! (AOKP b37 , leankernel 3.8.0 exp3, 4.0.4 Radios, Inverted Gapps, TWRP2 Recovery)


----------



## bigeyes0x0

It's likely you installed your ROM with some themed/modded apks that are borked. The current version I posted, still do zipalign at boot and that will cause your phone to recreate odex file for apks that were zipaligned. Wait for some time, the next version will have that feature disable by default, so user won't run into it on first boot.

As for modded/theme apks being borked, I meant the modder made a mistake in preserving original signature of these apks. Corrent guide is here http://www.galaxynexusforum.com/forum/galaxy-nexus-hacking-mods-lte-cdma/2562-how-decompile-compile-using-apktools.html


----------



## TMFGO45

I'm using black ice inverted apps. They are installed after the ROM. You think there is a conflict because of the zipalign?

I've had zipalign enabled in the ROM but never had these issues......what are you thinking it is exactly?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus! (AOKP b37 , leankernel 3.8.0 exp3, 4.0.4 Radios, Inverted Gapps, TWRP2 Recovery)


----------



## solongthemer

Yes.. the installable inverted apps are most likely signed with the test keys.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TMFGO45

Why doesn't AOKP zipalign cause the same issue?

Is there a work around to get through everything with no issues? Or is this MOD just not usable by me yet?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus! (AOKP b37 , leankernel 3.8.0 exp3, 4.0.4 Radios, Inverted Gapps, TWRP2 Recovery)


----------



## icanhazdroid

Awesome work! A couple of questions..

1. Everything does set on boot I assume?
2. Can we please get a keyboard for voltage/color control, and also maybe intervals of 5 or 25 for the voltage control sliders?

This is working great!


----------



## bigeyes0x0

@TMFGO45: Their zipalign script only does apps under /data/app and not /system/app where if there is problematic apks, it will cause disasters like this. So to prevent any further casualties from this kind of crap, I will follow the same route. TBH I have modded apks a lot too, but I didn't make it shoddy like that, and I have no my problem with my modded apks.

As for when you can use it. I think sometime today as I'm ditching work and fixing that shit that's really not my problem now. Fortunately I run my own business.

@icanhazdroid:
1. Yes. always
2. Keyboard is planned actually. Intervals are thought of too.


----------



## Cloud Nine

I'm glad you included an apk







No Play Store love yet?


----------



## WhataSpaz

Force close apk unfortunately

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## icanhazdroid

bigeyes0x0 said:


> @TMFGO45: Their zipalign script only does apps under /data/app and not /system/app where if there is problematic apks, it will cause disasters like this. So to prevent any further casualties from this kind of crap, I will follow the same route. TBH I have modded apks a lot too, but I didn't make it shoddy like that, and I have no my problem with my modded apks.
> 
> As for when you can use it. I think sometime today as I'm ditching work and fixing that shit that's really not my problem now. Fortunately I run my own business.
> 
> @icanhazdroid:
> 1. Yes. always
> 2. Keyboard is planned actually. Intervals are thought of too.


Good to know! One last thing, a backup and restore feature would be nice









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigeyes0x0

Cloud Nine said:


> Good to know! One last thing, a backup and restore feature would be nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Now that's something I missed, added to planned features in the changelog.


----------



## TMFGO45

bigeyes0x0 said:


> @TMFGO45: Their zipalign script only does apps under /data/app and not /system/app where if there is problematic apks, it will cause disasters like this. So to prevent any further casualties from this kind of crap, I will follow the same route. TBH I have modded apks a lot too, but I didn't make it shoddy like that, and I have no my problem with my modded apks.
> 
> As for when you can use it. I think sometime today as I'm ditching work and fixing that shit that's really not my problem now. Fortunately I run my own business.


So, what this means is that for your MOD app, I won't be able to use zipalign, but I can just continue to use the AOKP zipalign as I have been for the /data/app stuff? OR.....are you saying that you have a way to allow the zipalign to work for all apks without a hitch?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus! (AOKP b37 , leankernel 3.8.0 exp3, 4.0.4 Radios, Inverted Gapps, TWRP2 Recovery)


----------



## bigeyes0x0

TMFGO45 said:


> So, what this means is that for your MOD app, I won't be able to use zipalign, but I can just continue to use the AOKP zipalign as I have been for the /data/app stuff? OR.....are you saying that you have a way to allow the zipalign to work for all apks without a hitch?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus! (AOKP b37 , leankernel 3.8.0 exp3, 4.0.4 Radios, Inverted Gapps, TWRP2 Recovery)


No, you only need to use one zipalign, here or in AOKP. What I meant in my previous post was I will only zipalign apks in /data/app like AOKP, that should stop any problem. I also will disable this feature by default as I don't want it to be enabled at first boot for users that has it enabled somewhere else, e.g. AOKP.

Lastly, it's not zipalign that does not work for all apks but it's because that after zipaligning odex files needed to be recreated for them. And because signature inside these apks are borked, odexing failed and the apks couldn't load.

Now to fix your problem flash this http://www.mediafire...kuy48ocpmg0b7bf first
Then flash the new CWM zip http://www.mediafire...uz9tama3v0k8qof
No need to reinstall the app as that's just the GUI.

EDIT: @All: The updated CWM zip is also posted in OP now, no changelog yet, will do later.


----------



## TMFGO45

Wow you already updated the zip to fix the zipalign issue? Fantastic!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus! (AOKP b37 , leankernel 3.8.0 exp3, 4.0.4 Radios, Inverted Gapps, TWRP2 Recovery)


----------



## Ezekeel

Nice work.

I hope this app will stay free so people have an alternative to the paid control apps when they feel supporting the dev of the kernel they are using is not worth 2-3 bucks.


----------



## bigeyes0x0

Ezekeel said:


> Nice work.
> 
> I hope this app will stay free so people have an alternative to the paid control apps when they feel supporting the dev of the kernel they are using is not worth 2-3 bucks.


Yeah, it will, or at least there'll be a free version. I'm working out how the paid/donate version will be, or whether it will simply a donate dummy app. Leaning on the latter but I need to discuss it with my friend who made this with me.


----------



## TMFGO45

Ezekeel said:


> Nice work.
> 
> I hope this app will stay free so people have an alternative to the paid control apps when they feel supporting the dev of the kernel they are using is not worth 2-3 bucks.


E, I'm a little confused. Sometimes text can miss true meaning, but are you being serious, or a little sarcastic? For the record, I already own your control app as well 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus! (AOKP b37 , leankernel 3.8.0 exp3, 4.0.4 Radios, Inverted Gapps, TWRP2 Recovery)


----------



## bigeyes0x0

There's a little sarcastic in it I'm sure as me myself also feel that I want something back for my work like you see in my previous posts. Kernel devs already have their hands full with kernels, making the Control app is more like bonus service, spending a few dollars on that to support their work is reasonable and not expensive considering one can spend hundred of dollars on your devices. I bought both GLaDOS and franco control, BTW. morfic is a little cocky, let's see when I can get over that lol.


----------



## monky_1

Awe I have to be clockwork mod to flash this


----------



## bigeyes0x0

Any recovery is fine but I mainly tested it on CWM. I tested it once on TWRP and it works fine and I haven't got report that it does not work with other recovery so try it and let me know.


----------



## mezmerize

TWRP working fine here


----------



## amm5890

how do i get screen control to come up in the app. im running glados kernel.


----------



## mezmerize

amm5890 said:


> how do i get screen control to come up in the app. im running glados kernel.


Go to the far right tab called "Screen" and use the dropdown box (likely says "trick") to select "user." Then all of the controls will come up for you to customize.


----------



## bigeyes0x0

Posted changelog of the updated CWM zip I made a few hours ago.
*[background=transparent]Version 20120716[/background]*
*[background=transparent]CWM zip[/background]*
[background=transparent]- Include the new busybox with both inotifyd and cpio thanks to stericson[/background]
*[background=transparent]tricks script[/background]*
[background=transparent]- Screen state toggle does not need reboot to take effect anymore[/background]
[background=transparent]- Do not zipalign apk under /system/app to avoid further navbar and status bar loss for good[/background]
[background=transparent]- Change ZIPALIGN and SCREENSTATE defaults to disabled so not to cause conflict which users' configs[/background]
[background=transparent]- Some changes to app strings[/background]
[background=transparent]- More changes to accommodate Trickster MOD app in the future[/background]
[background=transparent]- Some other small refactorings, changes and fixes[/background]


----------



## TMFGO45

bigeyes0x0 said:


> Posted changelog of the updated CWM zip I made a few hours ago.
> *[background=transparent]Version 20120716[/background]*
> *[background=transparent]CWM zip[/background]*
> [background=transparent]- Include the new busybox with both inotifyd and cpio thanks to stericson[/background]
> *[background=transparent]tricks script[/background]*
> [background=transparent]- Screen state toggle does not need reboot to take effect anymore[/background]
> [background=transparent]- Do not zipalign apk under /system/app to avoid further navbar and status bar loss for good[/background]
> [background=transparent]- Change ZIPALIGN and SCREENSTATE defaults to disabled so not to cause conflict which users' configs[/background]
> [background=transparent]- Some changes to app strings[/background]
> [background=transparent]- More changes to accommodate Trickster MOD app in the future[/background]
> [background=transparent]- Some other small refactorings, changes and fixes[/background]


Just wanted to chime in and say I have updated absolutely everything possible. Newest AOKP, newest Leankernel, and of course, now your newest MOD, and.....awesome. Not a single issue from your MOD, and things seem to be working as advertised! Very happy.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus! (AOKP M6 , Leankernel 3.10.0, 4.0.4 Radios, Inverted Gapps, TWRP 2.2 Recovery)


----------



## bigeyes0x0

Yeah now I can sleep happy without nightmares of phones missing navbar and status bar







.


----------



## amm5890

mezmerize said:


> Go to the far right tab called "Screen" and use the dropdown box (likely says "trick") to select "user." Then all of the controls will come up for you to customize.


lol i didnt realize u had to swipe on the top row to get to screen. i thought it just didnt show up, thanks though


----------



## Ezekeel

bigeyes0x0 said:


> E, I'm a little confused. Sometimes text can miss true meaning, but are you being serious, or a little sarcastic? For the record, I already own your control app as well
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus! (AOKP b37 , leankernel 3.8.0 exp3, 4.0.4 Radios, Inverted Gapps, TWRP2 Recovery)


I was being serious. There are a few people out there that act extremely butt-hurt when they are asked to pay for something. With a free alternative app, they can simply use that one and leave me alone with their silly complaints.

And since this seems like an honest attempt to create something for the benefits of the users and not a scheme to make a quick buck on the back of the work of the kernel devs I see no reason to not support it and implement a check in GLaDOS which will disable the use of this app when running my kernel.


----------



## mezmerize

Ezekeel said:


> I was being serious. There are a few people out there that act extremely butt-hurt when they are asked to pay for something. With a free alternative app, they can simply use that one and leave me alone with their silly complaints.
> 
> And since this seems like an honest attempt to create something for the benefits of the users and not a scheme to make a quick buck on the back of the work of the kernel devs I see no reason to not support it and implement a check in GLaDOS which will disable the use of this app when running my kernel.


You sound like a standup dev. I'll be buying your app when my next paycheck comes just to support you even though I'll probably stick to trickster.


----------



## knivesout

What are the setting used for "trick" under the screen profiles? They look quite good to me, IMO stock trinity colors are just too blue. Stock settings do tend towards yellow but the trinity settings are overcompensating to my eyes. And if the kernel (I'm trying out trinity at the moment) has it's own color settings built in, does your app overwrite them?


----------



## faux123

@bigeyes0x0

Does this work with my kernel? If it does, I will send my users your way


----------



## bigeyes0x0

Ezekeel said:


> What are the setting used for "trick" under the screen profiles? They look quite good to me, IMO stock trinity colors are just too blue. Stock settings do tend towards yellow but the trinity settings are overcompensating to my eyes. And if the kernel (I'm trying out trinity at the moment) has it's own color settings built in, does your app overwrite them?


It's gamma 0 0 0, multiplier 140 152 200, and contrast (if available) 0. And yes my app will override colors set elsewhere including inside the kernel.

EDIT: @Ezekeel et al: I did make this because I don't want to use this app for this kernel and that app for that kernel, it's not ideal as some features are not available. Another reason is because of what I felt about the CM fiasco at the time. I plan to cover every base and I hope that I will be able too.


----------



## bigeyes0x0

CWM6 kicked me in the nuts. Fixing it.


----------



## knivesout

Cool, thanks for the color values, I'm digging em! I think trinity's defaults are 135-135-215, which just doesn't look balanced on my screen. I kinda agree with you on the different apps with different kernels thing, it would be nice to just have one app to use between different kernels. I honestly don't know if ezekeel's/franco's/morfic's apps work on any compatible kernel, the descriptions don't really make it clear. It's not that I have any problem buying an app, I just think it seems silly to have to buy different apps to do the same thing if I want to switch kernels. Then again, maybe they do work on all compatible kernels, but if so, it's not made clear in the descriptions.

Also, what did you run into with CWM6? I just flashed 6.0.0.1 touch, is there anything I should keep an eye out for?


----------



## bigeyes0x0

If you flash my CWM zip with CWM 6.0.0.1, it somehow messes up the ramdisk so you can't boot. I'm looking into it.


----------



## knivesout

Well shoot, that's good to know. Fortunately I flashed your mod with the old CWM touch (5.8.0.2) and it's been working great. Definitely keep us updated though, I'd be interested to know if it's a recovery issue or not.


----------



## bigeyes0x0

The weird shit is the error is inconsistent. I use a command to insert my boot service into init.rc, if I call it from adb shell within CWM 6 it works fine. If I call it from inside the CWM zip, it borks.


----------



## knivesout

Strange.. Wish I could be of some help troubleshooting but I can't think of why it'd cause that error in the new CWM but not 5.x.x.x. Best of luck in getting it figured out! All I can think of is the log options in the recovery, as well as debugging that can be done in ADB, but I'm sure you're well aware of those.


----------



## bigeyes0x0

It seems like lately unix permission hates me. First it's the change in JB and now it's CWM. But I fixed it, and in the process of testing to be sure. Awaiting new release soon.

EDIT: I changed the thread title so no one dies unless they don't read.


----------



## arona.at

I had no problems too flash with 6.0.0.0 (beta) ... so the Problem must be the latest update.


----------



## bigeyes0x0

Posted new CWM zip that works well with CWM6

*[background=transparent]Version 20120716[/background]*
*[background=transparent]CWM zip[/background]*
[background=transparent]- Update SuperSU app to latest version (chainfire)[/background]
*[background=transparent]tricks script[/background]*
[background=transparent]- Fix install argument to work well with CWM6 which uses a ramdisk based on JB one[/background]
[background=transparent]- Fix Trinity kernel detection[/background]


----------



## bigeyes0x0

The problem I had with CWM 6.0.0.1 is causing problem for its backup too. I reported it to koush and he's fixing it https://plus.google.com/u/0/103583939320326217147/posts/L5aVZe7C9vg


----------



## Ezekeel

bigeyes0x0 said:


> How are you planning to disable my app? I've already planned to make my app start at boot to install the init.rc and run the correspondent service if it's not running and installed, so we might run into problems. TBH for this case, I already have a plan, the backend already has feature to disable every tweaks that's available elsewhere, it's just that I haven't implemented it on the app side yet. I do it for the next ver. So I believe, showing a notice that you can use Trickster app to disable tweaks available inside your app is better, let user have a choice.


No, you misunderstood. I said I see no reason to do that.


----------



## bigeyes0x0

Ezekeel said:


> No, you misunderstood. I said I see no reason to do that.


IC, I missed a negative there.

@all: koush released new CWM 6.0.0.3 that fixed his derps with unix permissions, too.


----------



## TMFGO45

Good communication goes a long way for getting things working as they should! Nice work everyone involved here!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus! (AOKP M6 , Leankernel 3.10.0, 4.0.4 Radios, Inverted Gapps, TWRP 2.2 Recovery)


----------



## chugger93

Hey guys; I found this MOD app after visiting the lean kernel thread. I flashed lean kernel on my sprint galaxy nexus a few days ago and love it. Currently running TeamEOS JB version over on XDA. However this mod looks like I could leverage some of its cool features. Is it pretty stable? It seems to be after reading.

I dont know too much about some of the integrated options, are there some standards that should be set to ON/OFF for maximum performance and best battery? What about OC'ing , which values there?

My last question is, what's the best way to install. The APK I can easily uninstall if I need to. The flashable is probably more difficult to uninstall if not impossible without an android. APK seems the way to go?

Thanks to the OP / Developer. If it really works well for me, I will more than gladley donate some $ to you! I like to support our developers!


----------



## TMFGO45

chugger93 said:


> Hey guys; I found this MOD app after visiting the lean kernel thread. I flashed lean kernel on my sprint galaxy nexus a few days ago and love it. Currently running TeamEOS JB version over on XDA. However this mod looks like I could leverage some of its cool features. Is it pretty stable? It seems to be after reading.
> 
> I dont know too much about some of the integrated options, are there some standards that should be set to ON/OFF for maximum performance and best battery? What about OC'ing , which values there?
> 
> My last question is, what's the best way to install. The APK I can easily uninstall if I need to. The flashable is probably more difficult to uninstall if not impossible without an android. APK seems the way to go?
> 
> Thanks to the OP / Developer. If it really works well for me, I will more than gladley donate some $ to you! I like to support our developers!


You need to flash the MOD script first, then install the apk. And there is an uninstall zip for the zip you flash to get rid of it....so no problems!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus! (AOKP M6 , Leankernel 3.10.0, 4.0.4 Radios, Inverted Gapps, TWRP 2.2 Recovery)


----------



## chugger93

That's cool, thanks! So this app seems similiar to like Franco's App over on XDA right?

Also, do you have to reflash this every time you flash a new lean kernel build? Should I clear dalvik or anything before flashing this?


----------



## mezmerize

chugger93 said:


> That's cool, thanks! So this app seems similiar to like Franco's App over on XDA right?
> 
> Also, do you have to reflash this every time you flash a new lean kernel build? Should I clear dalvik or anything before flashing this?


Whenever I flash a new kernel, I delete the trickster folder on the sd card, wipe cache and dalvik, flash the kernel, flash the mod, and then set everything back up in the app. Not sure if I really should be going to this much "trouble", but it should avoid any issues.


----------



## bigeyes0x0

Best settings for what is hard to say, just try it out like every tweaking apps.

As for what you need to do every time you flash a new kernel. You just need to flash the Tricks_Init CWM zip I posted in the Reinstall boot service... section.


----------



## ashclepdia

Ezekeel said:


> E, I'm a little confused. Sometimes text can miss true meaning, but are you being serious, or a little sarcastic? For the record, I already own your control app as well
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus! (AOKP b37 , leankernel 3.8.0 exp3, 4.0.4 Radios, Inverted Gapps, TWRP2 Recovery)


Weird, i ALSO bought glados app AND franco app AND trinity app, but would still use this mod just due to the fact that I'm not huge on using apps to set things at boot. I like using apps to change on the fly, but not for setting at boot.


----------



## mezmerize

ashclepdia said:


> Weird, i ALSO bought glados app AND franco app AND trinity app, but would still use this mod just due to the fact that I'm not huge on using apps to set things at boot. I like using apps to change on the fly, but not for setting at boot.
> so i think you are missing out on less than you think due to mods like this. As I'm sure I'm not alone in how i do things.


This sets things at boot...or am I missing something?


----------



## EnixLHQ

I'm a fan. Gave me a reason to uninstall SetCPU. It's a little unnerving not seeing a toast come up when you apply settings, but they do stick and streamline the process of making small changes, which is very nice for testing and troubleshooting.

I imagine this sort of thing will take a bit of work to stay current on the various kernel's different modules and features. If popular enough, it should encourage the devs to keep their work compatible and create a standard. I'll toss a few dollars at this just for that.


----------



## knivesout

If I used the zip that was the most current as of yesterday, would it be beneficial to flash the latest zip?


----------



## bigeyes0x0

mezmerize said:


> If I used the zip that was the most current as of yesterday, would it be beneficial to flash the latest zip?


The new zip only contains bug fixes mostly. I'm working on another one with much more updates so if there's nothing wrong, you don't need to update for now.


----------



## JellySandwich

Thank you for making such an amazing tweak app. I registered to this site only to thank you and ask you a question.

While I dig everything you put in there, default color tweak made me to uninstall and further do a nandroid restore.
I know for some users, the said change is more than appreciated. I, however, like the my color setting as it is and I hope to retain it.

Is it possible to install your tweak and app without having it to alter color settings?


----------



## bigeyes0x0

You can use user profile to set your prefer color settings, or wait for a later version that I will implement enable/disable tweaks.


----------



## Arvylas

This app is amazing!I hate apps like set cpu so I was using leantweaks to do whatever I want but this thing is so much better.thanks for the great app.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TMFGO45

And it's only going to get better. When we can type our own values for different things, there's no turning back. I haven't looked at all the different features all the different kernels offer to see if this app supports them all, but I bet if it doesn't already, then it will soon. Plus, the app organically shifts what it displays to you for tweaking based on what it detects the kernel options to be. So there is no guessing or wondering if what you just tweaked is actually doing anything.

This mod is what has been needed for the crack flashers. Finally a unified option.

BUT, you should still buy the other kernel control apps, or at least donate. Otherwise, things could get ugly haha.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus! (AOKP M6 , Leankernel 3.10.0, 4.0.4 Radios, Inverted Gapps, TWRP 2.2 Recovery)


----------



## bigeyes0x0

Incidentally, we're coding that "typing own values in dialog" in ATM. No ETA though, but I guess it's soon.


----------



## TMFGO45

bigeyes0x0 said:


> Incidentally, we're coding that "typing own values in dialog" in ATM. No ETA though, but I guess it's soon.


Yep, I saw you say that in the Leankernel thread I think. So I had a heads up which is why I knew I could say that and be right. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus! (AOKP M6 , Leankernel 3.10.0, 4.0.4 Radios, Inverted Gapps, TWRP 2.2 Recovery)


----------



## knivesout

bigeyes0x0 said:


> Incidentally, we're coding that "typing own values in dialog" in ATM. No ETA though, but I guess it's soon.


Once that gets added this app will be perfect. Also, like has been mentioned before, being able to swipe between tabs would be nice too. Kinda like how NSTools or similar apps work.


----------



## bigeyes0x0

A glimpse into the future


----------



## ashclepdia

mezmerize said:


> This sets things at boot...or am I missing something?


From what i understand tho, it isn't the app setting things at boot but rather a different process, in other words the app doesn't need to start to apply the settings.
I may be wrong here
I'm just going by what i read from the OP in a different thread. I may have misunderstood.


----------



## bigeyes0x0

ashclepdia said:


> From what i understand tho, it isn't the app setting things at boot but rather a different process, in other words the app doesn't need to start to apply the settings.
> I may be wrong here
> I'm just going by what i read from the OP in a different thread. I may have misunderstood.


Yes it's not the app, I have a daemon running in the background under root permission that apply settings (takes up at max 160KB of RAM on your phone). This is why this app does not need root.


----------



## bigeyes0x0

Any of you on CM ROM both 9 and 10. Can you run mount command from adb root shell or terminal and send the output to me please. I need it to make sure the next version works on CM.


----------



## obiwantoby

What is meant by "High performance sound". That sounds kind of interesting to me.


----------



## bigeyes0x0

I have answered about that somewhere, but anyway on kernel that supports it, it will remove dynamic compression in the sound output chain. Dynamic compression can decimate certain genre of music, not so much for the hip hop and pop crap but classic, jazz and acoustic definitely.


----------



## icanhazdroid

It seems like color control is not setting on boot. Particularly when jelly bean decides to have abnormally long boot times


----------



## ashclepdia

bigeyes0x0 said:


> Yes it's not the app, I have a daemon running in the background under root permission that apply settings (takes up at max 160KB of RAM on your phone). This is why this app does not need root.


Thanks for the further info!
Appreciated!
And that's exactly why I like this

I usually write out my own init.d scripts actually a lot of times. But when I start jumping kernels it can be a pain to modify them for each kernel.


----------



## ashclepdia

bigeyes0x0 said:


> Any of you on CM ROM both 9 and 10. Can you run mount command from adb root shell or terminal and send the output to me please. I need it to make sure the next version works on CM.


Here
Sorry using tapatalk. 
Is there a way I can just have it put the output to sdcard and send u the txt file?
Like "mount > /sdcard/mount.txt" will that work?


----------



## ashclepdia

I'm on winner00 CM10(latest build as of this morning. On leankernel 4.1exp3)
here what I get in terminal:
[email protected]:/ $ su
[email protected]:/ # mount
rootfs / rootfs ro,relatime 0 0
tmpfs /dev tmpfs rw,nosuid,relatime,mode=755 0 0
devpts /dev/pts devpts rw,relatime,mode=600 0 0
proc /proc proc rw,relatime 0 0
sysfs /sys sysfs rw,relatime 0 0
none /acct cgroup rw,relatime,cpuacct 0 0
tmpfs /mnt/asec tmpfs rw,relatime,mode=755,gid=1000 0 0
tmpfs /mnt/obb tmpfs rw,relatime,mode=755,gid=1000 0 0
none /dev/cpuctl cgroup rw,relatime,cpu 0 0
/dev/block/platform/omap/omap_hsmmc.0/by-name/system /system ext4 ro,noatime,barrier=0,data=writeback,noauto_da_alloc 0 0
/dev/block/platform/omap/omap_hsmmc.0/by-name/efs /factory ext4 ro,relatime,barrier=1,data=ordered 0 0
/dev/block/platform/omap/omap_hsmmc.0/by-name/cache /cache ext4 rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,errors=panic,barrier=0,nomblk_io_submit,data=writeback,noauto_da_alloc 0 0
/dev/block/platform/omap/omap_hsmmc.0/by-name/userdata /data ext4 rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,errors=panic,barrier=0,nomblk_io_submit,data=ordered,noauto_da_alloc 0 0
/sys/kernel/debug /sys/kernel/debug debugfs rw,relatime 0 0
/dev/fuse /storage/sdcard0 fuse rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,user_id=1023,group_id=1023,default_permissions,allow_other 0 0
/dev/block/dm-0 /mnt/asec/com.shazam.encore.android-2 ext4 ro,dirsync,nosuid,nodev,noatime,barrier=1 0 0
/dev/block/dm-1 /mnt/asec/com.hemispheregames.osmos-1 ext4 ro,dirsync,nosuid,nodev,noatime,barrier=1 0 0
/dev/block/dm-2 /mnt/asec/com.alarmclock.xtreme-2 ext4 ro,dirsync,nosuid,nodev,noatime,barrier=1 0 0
/dev/block/dm-3 /mnt/asec/com.quoord.tapatalkpro.activity-2 ext4 ro,dirsync,nosuid,nodev,noatime,barrier=1 0 0
/dev/block/dm-4 /mnt/asec/com.speedsoftware.rootexplorer-2 ext4 ro,dirsync,nosuid,nodev,noatime,barrier=1 0 0
/dev/block/dm-5 /mnt/asec/com.square_enix.android_googleplay.FFIII_GP-1 ext4 ro,dirsync,nosuid,nodev,noatime,barrier=1 0 0
/dev/block/dm-6 /mnt/asec/com.speedsoftware.sqleditor-1 ext4 ro,dirsync,nosuid,nodev,noatime,barrier=1 0 0
/dev/block/dm-7 /mnt/asec/com.smartbench.donate-1 ext4 ro,dirsync,nosuid,nodev,noatime,barrier=1 0 0
/dev/block/dm-8 /mnt/asec/com.levelup.touiteurpremium-2 ext4 ro,dirsync,nosuid,nodev,noatime,barrier=1 0 0
/dev/block/dm-9 /mnt/asec/com.twodboy.worldofgoofull-1 ext4 ro,dirsync,nosuid,nodev,noatime,barrier=1 0 0
/dev/block/dm-10 /mnt/asec/com.halfbrick.fruitninja-1 ext4 ro,dirsync,nosuid,nodev,noatime,barrier=1 0 0
[email protected]:/ #


----------



## ashclepdia

Sorry for crazy amount of posts in a row everyone.
Here is a downloadable file of the output if you want it also
http://db.tt/Qyr8b9Or

Just curious, maybe you can lightly explain for me, why does it have the different lines for certain apps I have like tapatalk, shazam, fruit ninja , etc...


----------



## bigeyes0x0

OK the output of CM looks fine. It will work fine with the next version of Trickster MOD.

As for what you asked, these are either apk extra file or directory on external storage (sdcard) (both in /sdcard/Android) being mounted back by the system so the programmer can access them easily.


----------



## bigeyes0x0

icanhazdroid said:


> It seems like color control is not setting on boot. Particularly when jelly bean decides to have abnormally long boot times


That's weird, never had this. If anytime you run into the same problem again. Please get me a logcat with this command from adb:
logcat|grep bigeye > /sdcard/log

Ctrl+C to break it after a while and then send it to me.

EDIT: You need to have busybox installed to use grep BTW


----------



## icanhazdroid

bigeyes0x0 said:


> That's weird, never had this. If anytime you run into the same problem again. Please get me a logcat with this command from adb:
> logcat|grep bigeye > /sdcard/log
> 
> Ctrl+C to break it after a while and then send it to me.
> 
> EDIT: You need to have busybox installed to use grep BTW


Will do! You think its because I'm on CyanogenMod?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigeyes0x0

No, I think either something happened or you installed a kernel with ramdisk (boot.img format) and forgot to reinstall boot service like in first post.


----------



## icanhazdroid

bigeyes0x0 said:


> No, I think either something happened or you installed a kernel with ramdisk (boot.img format) and forgot to reinstall boot service like in first post.


It's possible. I did switch from Trinity to Lean Kernel which has it's own boot.img


----------



## bigeyes0x0

Yeah that's the problem with the current system. You need to reinstall the boot service manually. When we integrate the whole thing into the app, it will do this for users automatically. Understand that this is our first android app though, and my fort is not java so it will be a while. I actually managed to get root now, it's quite easy, but the whole thing is still someway before we can get the scripts integrated, probably not the next release as I want to release something with better GUI first so it won't take too long between releases.


----------



## knivesout

It will be cool to have everything rolled into the app without having to reinstall the boot service, it's not like it takes long to flash the zip in recovery when flashing a rom/kernel, but the simplicity of having it all handled through the app will be nice. Also just wanted to say thanks again for the excellent mod and your continued work on it, it's much appreciated!


----------



## knivesout

This is far too useful to be buried on the 5th page


----------



## TMFGO45

knivesout said:


> This is far too useful to be buried on the 5th page


Concur

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus! (AOKP M6 , Leankernel 3.10.0, 4.0.4 Radios, Inverted Gapps, TWRP 2.2 Recovery)


----------



## Gil Smash

Loving this app. Thanks!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigeyes0x0

In case any of you want to try a somewhat stockish ROM for GSM Galaxy Nexus, I've just released one with a preview version of Trickster MOD app included. It should be the same as the one that will be released this week, sans the edit box for slider GUI element.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=1802949


----------



## Arvylas

I have problem with aokp preview not setting at boot color values. Is this normal?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EnixLHQ

Arvylas said:


> I have problem with aokp preview not setting at boot color values. Is this normal?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


It is for the previews. Not a kernel or mod thing, the previews are messing with the color values.


----------



## bigeyes0x0

If everything goes well, tomorrow you'll guys have something to play with.
https://docs.google.com/document/pub?id=1RkLDecOfnuXYRZAMp9wGUYl8ocYIeFVytVp1b4Lz4rk

The improvement is substantial, I can assure you guys that.


----------



## bigeyes0x0

Updated

Check first post for new screenshots, changelog and download.

Biggest change is the removal of ability for user to edit config files as GUI is much better now. Dare I say, best out there.
And also finally got around to write the About page .

Uninstall and Reset recovery zips are also updated to work with the new version


----------



## mssam

bigeyes0x0 said:


> Updated
> 
> Check first post for new screenshots, changelog and download.
> 
> Biggest change is the removal of ability for user to edit config files as GUI is much better now. Dare I say, best out there.
> And also finally got around to write the About page .
> 
> Uninstall and Reset recovery zips are also updated to work with the new version


You still have to install the apk after you flash the zip or is it all done in one shot when you flash the zip?


----------



## bigeyes0x0

mssam said:


> You still have to install the apk after you flash the zip or is it all done in one shot when you flash the zip?


I thought that was actually answered in the Installation/Update instructions


----------



## mssam

[*]Reboot to CWM recovery
[*]Install CWM zip from sdcard
[*]Reboot the phone
[*]Use the app

This wasn't clear to me, so I was just asking for clarification...


----------



## bigeyes0x0

Then have you read the changelog?


----------



## mssam

bigeyes0x0 said:


> Then have you read the changelog?


All right...I can do things that way. For everyone's clarification: " Version 20120731 CWM zip
- Trickster MOD app is now installed alongside with scripts"


----------



## nativi

Hey haven't used this mod and app. But I was wondering how's the trwp compatibility coming along. 
Thanks
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigeyes0x0

nativi said:


> Hey haven't used this mod and app. But I was wondering how's the trwp compatibility coming along.
> Thanks
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Seems to work everytime ppl ask.


----------



## TMFGO45

nativi said:


> Hey haven't used this mod and app. But I was wondering how's the trwp compatibility coming along.
> Thanks
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I have been using TWRP with this.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus! (AOKP M6 , Leankernel 3.9.0 exp4, 4.0.4 Radios, Inverted Gapps, TWRP 2.2 Recovery)


----------



## nativi

bigeyes0x0 said:


> Seems to work every time ppl ask.


I just read on another forum that the app would force close if using it via trwp. And the op says cmw is required. But thanks for the response.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EnixLHQ

nativi said:


> I just read on another forum that the app would force close if using it via trwp. And the op says cmw is required. But thanks for the response.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


TRWP user here, and no issues at all.

bigeyes0x0, great job. Liking the update.


----------



## Droidx316

TWRP here and no problems.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigeyes0x0

That's enough confirmation guys, I changed every CWM instance in OP to recovery.

So what's about the app, any problem, any request...?


----------



## EnixLHQ

bigeyes0x0 said:


> That's enough confirmation guys, I changed every CWM instance in OP to recovery.
> 
> So what's about the app, any problem, any request...?


Only thing I can think of is a "current settings/CPU profile" page. Something to confirm what you are running and if the OC values took.


----------



## TMFGO45

nativi said:


> I just read on another forum that the app would force close if using it via trwp. And the op says cmw is required. But thanks for the response.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Don't forget sometimes other people are dumb. I just flashed....not a single issue...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus! (AOKP M6 , Leankernel 3.9.0 exp4, 4.0.4 Radios, Inverted Gapps, TWRP 2.2 Recovery)


----------



## TMFGO45

TMFGO45 said:


> Don't forget sometimes other people are dumb. I just flashed....not a single issue...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus! (AOKP M6 , Leankernel 3.9.0 exp4, 4.0.4 Radios, Inverted Gapps, TWRP 2.2 Recovery)


Sorry. Didn't see your op changes.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus! (AOKP M6 , Leankernel 3.9.0 exp4, 4.0.4 Radios, Inverted Gapps, TWRP 2.2 Recovery)


----------



## JeremySoftBeard

The only problem I'm having is that my vibration settings aren't sticking. They work once I hit apply, but as soon as I leave the app they're back to stock.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigeyes0x0

JeremySoftBeard said:


> The only problem I'm having is that my vibration settings aren't sticking. They work once I hit apply, but as soon as I leave the app they're back to stock.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


That's not enough information to fix. Read OP on how to report problem please.


----------



## knivesout

In what instances do we need to reflash the zip? I've assumed that you need to reflash when flashing a new kernel, but are we fine to just reset all the settings, flash the kernel, and be good to go? Is it necessary to reflash the zip after flashing a nightly update (just /cache wipe)? I usually flash a kernel after the rom, and have been reflashing the trickster zip as the last thing in recovery before I reboot, but was wondering if it was really necessary.

The update has been working great, as far as improvements, I think EnixLHQ's suggestion about current settings is a good one. And I know I've mentioned it before, but I'll just throw it out there one last time: it would be *awesome *if the app kept with the holo standard and you were able to swipe between the settings pages. Just feels more natural and intuitive to be able to swipe over to the screen you want than having to swipe the bar at the top and then select which page you want from there. Aside from that, this app is fantastic and essential, I'm really surprised it doesn't seem to be more well known.


----------



## TMFGO45

knivesout said:


> In what instances do we need to reflash the zip? I've assumed that you need to reflash when flashing a new kernel, but are we fine to just reset all the settings, flash the kernel, and be good to go? Is it necessary to reflash the zip after flashing a nightly update (just /cache wipe)? I usually flash a kernel after the rom, and have been reflashing the trickster zip as the last thing in recovery before I reboot, but was wondering if it was really necessary.
> 
> The update has been working great, as far as improvements, I think EnixLHQ's suggestion about current settings is a good one. And I know I've mentioned it before, but I'll just throw it out there one last time: it would be *awesome *if the app kept with the holo standard and you were able to swipe between the settings pages. Just feels more natural and intuitive to be able to swipe over to the screen you want than having to swipe the bar at the top and then select which page you want from there. Aside from that, this app is fantastic and essential, I'm really surprised it doesn't seem to be more well known.


This sounds like a scenario where you would just flash the trickster init zip. Unless with the recent updates all that is needed is the main zip?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus! (AOKP M6 , Leankernel 3.9.0 exp4, 4.0.4 Radios, Inverted Gapps, TWRP 2.2 Recovery)


----------



## knivesout

Yep the init service and the app are now installed together with the zip, I was just wondering if I was unnecessarily flashing it and/or what the right procedure would be when updating a rom/kernel without a data wipe.


----------



## TMFGO45

knivesout said:


> Yep the init service and the app are now installed together with the zip, I was just wondering if I was unnecessarily flashing it and/or what the right procedure would be when updating a rom/kernel without a data wipe.


I remember reading in the previous version that certain kernels flashed over the ram disk or something so the zip needed to be reflashed. I'm guessing that's still true?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus! (AOKP M6 , Leankernel 3.9.0 exp4, 4.0.4 Radios, Inverted Gapps, TWRP 2.2 Recovery)


----------



## bigeyes0x0

Not yet. You still need to reinstall the zip or use the init zip when you install a kernel with ramdisk like lean or Franco.


----------



## TMFGO45

And there it is folks. Horses mouth right there 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus! (AOKP M6 , Leankernel 3.9.0 exp4, 4.0.4 Radios, Inverted Gapps, TWRP 2.2 Recovery)


----------



## RickRom

Everything works well except some settings not sticking... always the ones in kernel generals such as min, max, screen off, and timer rate... not sure why everything else seems to stick. Using it with LeanKernel.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## RickRom

Also noticed I have no trickster folder on my sdcard, so how can I delete the config files?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## RickRom

Found the config files on the sdcard under /data... tried deleting the trickster folder and reinstalling to see if my problem would be solved, but the settings not sticking issue is still there.

The settings in kernel generals still aren't all sticking or they aren't all showing correctly in the app.

I can see the changes being made in the settings file, and I can edit it manually, but they don't read correctly in the app itself. I was able to get almost all the settings to stick by editing the default file, and then hitting the reset button in the app.

For some reason the interactive governor timer rate and the hispeedfreq don't want to follow what I put in the default file or settings file manually. I think they are being put to use cause the phone feels faster, but the app seems to be showing the wrong values.

I can get the app to show the correct values if I put them in the default file manually and hit the reset button in the app, but they are always incorrect on the first launch after a reboot.

Also noticed sometimes I open the app, and the frequencies such as min, max, and max screen off all appear maxed out. Not sure if they are being changed to those values or just displaying incorrectly in the app.

Not sure what could be wrong... anyone have any ideas? ... thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## bigeyes0x0

@RickRom: Did you try to rickroll me? The changelog stated "Removal of user edit config file feature", in case you didn't read it.

Anyway I recommend you to delete /data/.trickster directory and reinstall the zip in recovery, then see what happens.


----------



## RickRom

bigeyes0x0 said:


> @RickRom: Did you try to rickroll me? The changelog stated "Removal of user edit config file feature", in case you didn't read it.
> 
> Anyway I recommend you to delete /data/.trickster directory and reinstall the zip in recovery, then see what happens.


It comes back after I reinstall after deleting it. I am using the 7/31 version.


----------



## bigeyes0x0

RickRom said:


> It comes back after I reinstall after deleting it. I am using the 7/31 version.


Then I need you to answer a few questions:
- is there a trickster file under /mnt/asec (file itself might not contain anything but it must exists)?
- The last 10 lines of /init.rc
- The output of command "pgrep inotifyd.tricks./mnt/asec/trickster"
- A logcat taken as instructed in OP during the time you apply the new settings.


----------



## RickRom

bigeyes0x0 said:


> Then I need you to answer a few questions:
> - is there a trickster file under /mnt/asec (file itself might not contain anything but it must exists)?
> - The last 10 lines of /init.rc
> - The output of command "pgrep inotifyd.tricks./mnt/asec/trickster"
> - A logcat taken as instructed in OP during the time you apply the new settings.


Here is what I was able to get for you... thanks

- Yes, there is a file under /mnt/asec, and it is blank.
- Last 10 lines of /init.rc...

*"service lkconfig /sbin/init.d/lkconfig.sh
class main
oneshot

service run_parts /sbin/bb/busybox run-parts /system/etc/init.d
class main
oneshot

# Load Trickster MOD
service trickster /system/xbin/tricks-boot
class main
oneshot"*

- I could not get any output for that command...
- Here is the logcat when trying to apply the new settings http://pastebin.com/dJv19uv2


----------



## bigeyes0x0

RickRom said:


> ...


Hum, I posted the wrong third command it is "pgrep -f inotifyd.tricks./mnt/asec/trickster". Can you run this again?
Also from the look of the log you were applying settings on Kernel Generals tab


Code:


<br />
D/com.bigeyes0x0.trickstermod.TricksterConnector( 5232): execute = /system/xbin/tricks set IO_SCHED deadline READ_AHEAD 4096 MIN_FREQ 350000 MAX_FREQ 1650000 SO_MAX_FREQ 1200000 GOV interactive GOV_INTERACTIVE_HISPEED_FREQ 1650000 GOV_INTERACTIVE_INPUT_BOOST 1 GOV_INTERACTIVE_TIMER_RATE 20000<br />
I/bigeyes0x0( 5427): [Trickster] Apply GOV_INTERACTIVE_HISPEED_FREQ=1650000<br />

Seems like it got applied but the only changed setting is GOV_INTERACTIVE_HISPEED_FREQ=1650000. Anyway can you also post your settings file, under /data/.trickster .

To be honest AFAICT, everything looks to be in order so unless you have something else installed that can mess with these settings, we might not find the problem.


----------



## clarkkkent434

I know that this mod is for mainly lean kernel but what other kernel does it work well with?

Sent from GNex Maxx


----------



## bigeyes0x0

It works with every kernel. I didn't develop it mainly for any kernel.


----------



## TMFGO45

I use Leankernel so he probably saw me pushing it over there 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus! (CNA 3.0 , Leankernel 4.2.0 exp2, TWRP 2.2)


----------



## RickRom

I will reinstall later and try. Why is there a settings file every time if you said it was supposed to be removed?

My settings files have the correct settings when I tested them, but the app never shows the correct stuff... I don't know where the app is pulling values from, but they are incorrect in the app sometimes but always correct in the actual settings file.

Probably the same reason the person above was having problems with the vibration setting.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## bigeyes0x0

I tell you to remove it to rule out any problem with these file permissions.

The settings file is just a place for saved settings to be loaded at boot. The app itself pulls values from the current state of the phone, so if there's disparity and the app is in working order. I say something else is getting in its way.


----------



## akellar

My color settings aren't being set correctly after a reboot. My blue color keeps getting set to 400 instead of the 235 I have it set to.


----------



## bigeyes0x0

Dear akellar,

It works fine here.

Best regards


----------



## sruel3216

i am confused. so i am on popcorn 11.6 right now. if i was to install francos kernel do i flash the trickster_init.zip first?


----------



## bigeyes0x0

sruel3216 said:


> i am confused. so i am on popcorn 11.6 right now. if i was to install francos kernel do i flash the trickster_init.zip first?


Yes that's what I said.


----------



## EnixLHQ

akellar said:


> My color settings aren't being set correctly after a reboot. My blue color keeps getting set to 400 instead of the 235 I have it set to.


Make sure you have the latest Trickster MOD installed. Also, if running AOKP, this was fixed in the latest nightly.

Sent from the digital ether.


----------



## bigeyes0x0

EnixLHQ said:


> Make sure you have the latest Trickster MOD installed. Also, if running AOKP, this was fixed in the latest nightly.
> 
> Sent from the digital ether.


Thanks for posting this. I didn't know that AOKP can mess this up as I'm always on some kind of minimalistic ROMs.

Fixing outside factor is most of the time impossible for me, so if any of you have any clue, please post it.


----------



## akellar

bigeyes0x0 said:


> Dear akellar,
> 
> It works fine here.
> 
> Best regards


Great insight, thanks for your assistance with your app.


----------



## bigeyes0x0

akellar said:


> Great insight, thanks for your assistance with your app.


Yeah, that's how much insight I can give you from your previous post. In case you require more of my insight, please read on how to do a proper report in OP. I had enough dealing with report like yours. Thanks.


----------



## akellar

bigeyes0x0 said:


> Yeah, that's how much insight I can give you from your previous post. In case you require more of my insight, please read on how to do a proper report in OP. I had enough dealing with report like yours. Thanks.


Stay classy.


----------



## bigeyes0x0

akellar said:


> Stay classy.


And I hope you'll be able to, too.


----------



## TMFGO45

bigeyes0x0 said:


> And I hope you'll be able to, too.


Bigeyes I've never seen you this way 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus! (CNA 3.0 , Leankernel 4.2.0 exp2, TWRP 2.2)


----------



## bigeyes0x0

TMFGO45 said:


> Bigeyes I've never seen you this way
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus! (CNA 3.0 , Leankernel 4.2.0 exp2, TWRP 2.2)


I was just a little edgy to see that kind of lazy reports right after my vacation. I wonder why ppl don't take a little more time to read and report so we can work on it. Do I have to repeat everything again and again even though I have written it in OP? Sign...

Personally, I do believe that these not working cases are something on their side getting in the way of the app. Unfortunately we won't know it with a simple report that it does not work.


----------



## TMFGO45

bigeyes0x0 said:


> I was just a little edgy to see that kind of lazy reports right after my vacation. I wonder why ppl don't take a little more time to read and report so we can work on it. Do I have to repeat everything again and again even though I have written it in OP? Sign...
> 
> Personally, I do believe that these not working cases are something on their side getting in the way of the app. Unfortunately we won't know it with a simple report that it does not work.


I agree with you.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus! (CNA 3.0 , Leankernel 4.2.0 exp2, TWRP 2.2)


----------



## grifforama

I'm getting this a lot ?

NONE of these settings were settings I have entered myself.

I'm trying to get a logcat but not having much luck

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## RickRom

grifforama said:


> I'm getting this a lot ?
> 
> NONE of these settings were settings I have entered myself.
> 
> I'm trying to get a logcat but not having much luck
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


This looks like what I have been experiencing, but I can confirm the settings I actually set are correct in the settings file. I don't know why they display like what you are seeing also.

I have uninstalled for the time being cause I'm not sure if the app is changing them on its own or just displaying incorrectly. I don't think they are actually being changed tho since the ones in the settings files are always the ones I set.


----------



## sruel3216

bigeyes0x0 said:


> I was just a little edgy to see that kind of lazy reports right after my vacation. I wonder why ppl don't take a little more time to read and report so we can work on it. Do I have to repeat everything again and again even though I have written it in OP? Sign...
> 
> Personally, I do believe that these not working cases are something on their side getting in the way of the app. Unfortunately we won't know it with a simple report that it does not work.


oh i def read the op. i just didnt know if you flash the trickster_init.zip before flashing a kernel with a ramdisk or after i flashed the kernel already


----------



## TMFGO45

sruel3216 said:


> oh i def read the op. i just didnt know if you flash the trickster_init.zip before flashing a kernel with a ramdisk or after i flashed the kernel already


After. But you don't need the init zip anymore. Just the main zip.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus! (CNA 3.0 , Leankernel 4.2.0 exp2, TWRP 2.2)


----------



## thuanle

grifforama said:


> I'm getting this a lot ?
> 
> NONE of these settings were settings I have entered myself.
> 
> I'm trying to get a logcat but not having much luck
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Please provide the logcat so OP can detect what the problems are. By default, all the tweaks are off.



> To get app logcat, use "logcat|grep bigeye" from rooted adb/terminal


----------



## bigeyes0x0

So thuanle finally stopped stalking this thread and posted. He's the main dev for the GUI part, thanks to greet him guys .


----------



## bigeyes0x0

grifforama said:


> ...


You guys should wait. We're in the process of integration the scripts into the apk and obsoleting the recovery zip, nearly finish this feature actually. Next we will make a feature to collect necessary logs so we can work on rare cases like this one. In short, wait for the next version.


----------



## TMFGO45

bigeyes0x0 said:


> You guys should wait. We're in the process of integration the scripts into the apk and obsoleting the recovery zip, nearly finish this feature actually. Next we will make a feature to collect necessary logs so we can work on rare cases like this one. In short, wait for the next version.


Fucking jackpot!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus! (CNA 3.0 , Popcorn 11.6, TWRP 2.2)


----------



## h3ckman

Can anyone tell me what causes the screen color tearing effect in roms before / after flashing a kernel? Are the values set by the kernel conflicting with CM10 or something? It disappears once i apply the settings in Trickster Mod and reboot, but it always happens in the beginning..

Sorry if this is a repost, but I'm having great difficulty finding the culprit.


----------



## bigeyes0x0

h3ckman said:


> Can anyone tell me what causes the screen color tearing effect in roms before / after flashing a kernel? Are the values set by the kernel conflicting with CM10 or something? It disappears once i apply the settings in Trickster Mod and reboot, but it always happens in the beginning..
> 
> Sorry if this is a repost, but I'm having great difficulty finding the culprit.


That can happen sometimes while the screen calibrates after color multipliers or gamma offsets are changed. Or are you using gamma_adj sysfs, you might have some screen flash during boot then. It's harmless.


----------



## RickRom

bigeyes0x0 said:


> You guys should wait. We're in the process of integration the scripts into the apk and obsoleting the recovery zip, nearly finish this feature actually. Next we will make a feature to collect necessary logs so we can work on rare cases like this one. In short, wait for the next version.


Ok, thanks.


----------



## jonny6pak

This thing is awesome! Thanks for developing the app. It's working great for me so far. I'm excited for the next version.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## romboy

been running the new Leankernel: Minimalistic Kernel. imoseyon_leanKernel_v4.2.0exp3-230gnexus and love it.its vary smoth and has vary good bat life.I run it with the Trickster MOD and use the trick screen setting it looks dam good but seems 2 be a littel dark how would you brighten the screen up more with the setting?


----------



## mssam

speaking of trickster mod, bigeyes0x0, how's that update coming along?


----------



## bigeyes0x0

romboy said:


> been running the new Leankernel: Minimalistic Kernel. imoseyon_leanKernel_v4.2.0exp3-230gnexus and love it.its vary smoth and has vary good bat life.I run it with the Trickster MOD and use the trick screen setting it looks dam good but seems 2 be a littel dark how would you brighten the screen up more with the setting?


If you don't use autobrightness, then turn it up. Otherwise switch to user profile and change the offsets to 0 0 0 and multipliers to something relative to 140 152 200 but higher. These values I told you are trick profile defaults.


----------



## bigeyes0x0

mssam said:


> speaking of trickster mod, bigeyes0x0, how's that update coming along?


In private testing ATM, beside one rare bug in the new Bug Report feature. I haven't got any problem reported by my testers. I think we have a new version tomorrow or the day after.


----------



## romboy

bigeyes0x0 said:


> If you don't use autobrightness, then turn it up. Otherwise switch to user profile and change the offsets to 0 0 0 and multipliers to something relative to 140 152 200 but higher. These values I told you are trick profile defaults.


ty


----------



## Artimis

Will the updated app go into landscape mode by any chance? It seems the current version is locked into portrait.


----------



## TMFGO45

Artimis said:


> Will the updated app go into landscape mode by any chance? It seems the current version is locked into portrait.


Currently it does not.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus! (CNA 3.0 , Popcorn 11.6, TWRP 2.2)


----------



## Cloud Nine

Market support ever? I would definitely buy it for a couple of bucks


----------



## knivesout

romboy said:


> been running the new Leankernel: Minimalistic Kernel. imoseyon_leanKernel_v4.2.0exp3-230gnexus and love it.its vary smoth and has vary good bat life.I run it with the Trickster MOD and use the trick screen setting it looks dam good but seems 2 be a littel dark how would you brighten the screen up more with the setting?


Just set the profile to trick, then play with the gamma setting a bit. Do you like the colors, but don't want it quite as punchy where the darks are really dark? Set the gamma to 4, it's actually looking really nice to me right now. 3 looks a little washed out, but you could probably get used to it. 5 is the same as the default (0), to my eyes at least.


----------



## ashclepdia

knivesout said:


> Just set the profile to trick, then play with the gamma setting a bit. Do you like the colors, but don't want it quite as punchy where the darks are really dark? Set the gamma to 4, it's actually looking really nice to me right now. 3 looks a little washed out, but you could probably get used to it. 5 is the same as the default (0), to my eyes at least.


Adding to this
I've found that i LOVE using any setting from 7-10 when in a dark environment (at night)
But in the bright sunlight, using 3or4 makes it much easier to see the screen, 
That's mainly what i use this gamma setting for


----------



## bigeyes0x0

New version released 20120813:
- No more recovery zip only apk
- Add the new awesome splash screen
- Add ADB over WLAN
- Add Bug Report! feature
- Add TCP congestion control
- Add and fix some GUI strings
- Add a workaround kernel that set weird permissions on certain sysfses
- Rework About activity into a Dialog
- Tweak some slider GUI elements to use spinner instead of text box where it makes sense
- Fix color and gamma sliders problem for kernels that use CM color control
- A lot of fixes, and changes under the hood

Biggest change: no more recovery zip only apk now . And in case there's bug, we have a bug report feature now. If you want to further discuss the problem here, post the timestamp includes in the mail subject, I or my friend will get back to you.

EDIT: Forgot to mention if you can't install the apk over the old one. It's because I signed the new apk with a new key, just uninstall and install the new apk.


----------



## JRJ442

This app seriously rocks = )


----------



## chikimonke

bigeyes0x0 said:


> New version released 20120813:
> - No more recovery zip only apk
> - Add the new awesome splash screen
> - Add ADB over WLAN
> - Add Bug Report! feature
> - Add TCP congestion control
> - Add and fix some GUI strings
> - Add a workaround kernel that set weird permissions on certain sysfses
> - Rework About activity into a Dialog
> - Tweak some slider GUI elements to use spinner instead of text box where it makes sense
> - Fix color and gamma sliders problem for kernels that use CM color control
> - A lot of fixes, and changes under the hood
> 
> Biggest change: no more recovery zip only apk now . And in case there's bug, we have a bug report feature now. If you want to further discuss the problem here, post the timestamp includes in the mail subject, I or my friend will get back to you.
> 
> EDIT: Forgot to mention if you can't install the apk over the old one. It's because I signed the new apk with a new key, just uninstall and install the new apk.


So I can not install the apk for the reason you stated, but when I use your uninstall script, my phone thinks it's still installed in some capacity. Doesn't show up as an app that I can run anymore, but when I go to install the new apk it asks if I want to replace an existing app, if I say ok, the install fails. Am I missing something in the uninstall process?

Edit: Nevermind, don't use the uninstall script anymore, just uninstall normally. Installed fine this time.

Edit2: So everything installed fine, but I'm noticing that the app keeps resetting itself to a min and max freq of 1200 and the cfq scheduler, as well as the screen off to 1200. I like to use 350-1060, fiops and 525 for screen off. Haven't figured out what's causing this.

Side note, just curious what the TCP Congestion control does (cubic vs reno, i've looked it up, still don't get it) and what input boost is doing. Thanks


----------



## ridobe

I just loaded this for the first time. Wow, this thing does everything I need it to. Kudos, my friend.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EnixLHQ

chikimonke said:


> So I can not install the apk for the reason you stated, but when I use your uninstall script, my phone thinks it's still installed in some capacity. Doesn't show up as an app that I can run anymore, but when I go to install the new apk it asks if I want to replace an existing app, if I say ok, the install fails. Am I missing something in the uninstall process?
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, don't use the uninstall script anymore, just uninstall normally. Installed fine this time.
> 
> Edit2: So everything installed fine, but I'm noticing that the app keeps resetting itself to a min and max freq of 1200 and the cfq scheduler, as well as the screen off to 1200. I like to use 350-1060, fiops and 525 for screen off. Haven't figured out what's causing this.
> 
> Side note, just curious what the TCP Congestion control does (cubic vs reno, i've looked it up, still don't get it) and what input boost is doing. Thanks


1. Uninstall, reboot, reinstall the app. Bit of a hassle, but it looks like Trickster MOD doesn't have priority access to your kernel. Means maybe a script is missing or a conflicting script. For good measure, after you uninstall the app (and make sure you don't have SetCPU or anything in your ROM's manager set to do anything at boot), check your /etc/init.d folder. If you have anything in there like leantweaks or something else that says it controls the kernel, remove it (move it out in case you want it).

As for your question, TCP Congestion is Transmission Control Protocol Congestion. TCP might look more familiar like TCP/IP, or the protocol your PC uses to access a network or the internet.

So, congestion of this protocol means that a network is getting slammed with information (requests for data, connections, queries, etc). Too many people on the network doing things, or a runaway program, badly configured network, etc can all cause this. This is a particular popular way of causing websites to crash, called DDoS attacks, though this isn't exactly what TCP Congestion Control is for.

PCs and smarphones based on Linux (at least) use this to make sure your requests on the network get through to whever they are going.

Without getting too technical, the difference between Reno and Cubic is the way it goes about retransmitting data from your phone to the network and why it changes things. Reno is older. It's probably included for compatibility sake. If you find yourself having an abnormally hard time accessing an old network somewhere, give this a shot to see if it clears up. Cubic, on the other hand, is much newer and is standard.


----------



## chikimonke

EnixLHQ said:


> 1. Uninstall, reboot, reinstall the app. Bit of a hassle, but it looks like Trickster MOD doesn't have priority access to your kernel. Means maybe a script is missing or a conflicting script. For good measure, after you uninstall the app (and make sure you don't have SetCPU or anything in your ROM's manager set to do anything at boot), check your /etc/init.d folder. If you have anything in there like leantweaks or something else that says it controls the kernel, remove it (move it out in case you want it).
> 
> As for your question, TCP Congestion is Transmission Control Protocol Congestion. TCP might look more familiar like TCP/IP, or the protocol your PC uses to access a network or the internet.
> 
> So, congestion of this protocol means that a network is getting slammed with information (requests for data, connections, queries, etc). Too many people on the network doing things, or a runaway program, badly configured network, etc can all cause this. This is a particular popular way of causing websites to crash, called DDoS attacks, though this isn't exactly what TCP Congestion Control is for.
> 
> PCs and smarphones based on Linux (at least) use this to make sure your requests on the network get through to whever they are going.
> 
> Without getting too technical, the difference between Reno and Cubic is the way it goes about retransmitting data from your phone to the network and why it changes things. Reno is older. It's probably included for compatibility sake. If you find yourself having an abnormally hard time accessing an old network somewhere, give this a shot to see if it clears up. Cubic, on the other hand, is much newer and is standard.


Should my init.d folder be empty if I'm using the Faux kernel and I cleared the Trickster MOD data? I do have some scripts in there, one mentioned imo in it, so that was leftover from before, but the rest are jrummy which might be from trickster, or might be from something else.


----------



## EnixLHQ

chikimonke said:


> Should my init.d folder be empty if I'm using the Faux kernel and I cleared the Trickster MOD data? I do have some scripts in there, one mentioned imo in it, so that was leftover from before, but the rest are jrummy which might be from trickster, or might be from something else.


Those are fine. Just make sure there's no app that's controlling the kernel.


----------



## bigeyes0x0

@chikimonke: Are you the one that sent the bug report ID *1344985332008 *. If so, everything looks normal from the log. I think something in your ROM/an app is getting in the way of the app. Also how do you find the settings are not kept, after a reboot or between app opens and closes? Lastly, please remember to press Apply on every tab that you changed, this is something I have to change for future version.


----------



## ERIFNOMI

Why am I just now seeing this? I think it's a great idea. Keep it up.


----------



## Jubakuba

I've been using this for a couple of days (flashed the version prior to this one first).
I love it.
Thank you!

One quirk (not a bug on YOUR end. I, specifically, would like it to stay this way...setting before boot is completed) is that AOKP will set the multipliers to the default values [AOKP currently defaults at MAXIMUM] no matter what is set in the app.
I'm sure this is simply due to the application setting the multipliers prior to AOKP's values kicking in.
So; if you prefer this app's 60-400 number system for multipliers: set the values. Rom Control will then show the Trickste
r set values. Simply open Rom Control and press OK on the multipliers.

TL;DR
This means Rom Control is controlling the Multipliers, not trickster.


----------



## bigeyes0x0

Jubakuba said:


> ...AOKP...


Well, I can extend the sleep period to something like 120seconds after boot to override AOKP color settings. Currently, 40seconds is too short an interval.


----------



## Jubakuba

bigeyes0x0 said:


> Well, I can extend the sleep period to something like 120seconds after boot to override AOKP color settings. Currently, 40seconds is too short an interval.


That's fair man. Either way.
Appreciate the work!

And since I like this more than the three PAID applications I have...
I sent you a few coins!
16G20106VW564993M


----------



## bigeyes0x0

Jubakuba said:


> That's fair man. Either way.
> Appreciate the work!
> 
> And since I like this more than the three PAID applications I have...
> I sent you a few coins!
> 16G20106VW564993M


Thank you.


----------



## chikimonke

bigeyes0x0 said:


> Thank you.


Sent you another bug report, weird things still happening.

Edit - Decided to check and see what ROM Control was showing, and it showed the Frequencies and IO Scheduler to be what I had set them at, even though Trickster was displaying otherwise. Again, when I try to change the settings back and apply them Trickster crashes and then when I restart everything shows up as it should. Maybe this is just an issue with the GUI and it's not actually screwing with the settings?


----------



## solidsnake777

What exactly does the mobile network speed tweak change? Is it the same tweak that is included in propmodders (uncap 3g) in ROMs such as liquid?


----------



## bigeyes0x0

No idea, as I don't use Liquid but it's made of these props
setprop ro.ril.hsxpa 2
setprop ro.ril.gprsclass 12
setprop ro.ril.hsdpa.category 16
setprop ro.ril.hsupa.category 8


----------



## solidsnake777

Thanks. Pretty sure they are. They really seem to help in crowded 3g areas


----------



## mssam

Is the 8/15 release a paid version or just exclusive?


----------



## chikimonke

mssam said:


> Is the 8/15 release a paid version or just exclusive?


Where are you seeing an 8/15 build?


----------



## bigeyes0x0

mssam said:


> Is the 8/15 release a paid version or just exclusive?


Yeah where do you see the 08/15 version?


----------



## mssam

bigeyes0x0 said:


> Yeah where do you see the 08/15 version?


Only saw a reference to it in the change log...


----------



## bigeyes0x0

mssam said:


> Only saw a reference to it in the change log...


And here I thought I have to put someone down. Did you see the word (private) ?


----------



## mssam

bigeyes0x0 said:


> And here I thought I have to put someone down. Did you see the word (private) ?


YEP!


----------



## RickRom

chikimonke said:


> Sent you another bug report, weird things still happening.
> 
> Edit - Decided to check and see what ROM Control was showing, and it showed the Frequencies and IO Scheduler to be what I had set them at, even though Trickster was displaying otherwise. Again, when I try to change the settings back and apply them Trickster crashes and then when I restart everything shows up as it should. Maybe this is just an issue with the GUI and it's not actually screwing with the settings?


My settings are displaying incorrectly in the app after setting them in this version also. Something seems wrong with the APP.


----------



## thuanle

chikimonke said:


> Sent you another bug report, weird things still happening.
> 
> Edit - Decided to check and see what ROM Control was showing, and it showed the Frequencies and IO Scheduler to be what I had set them at, even though Trickster was displaying otherwise. Again, when I try to change the settings back and apply them Trickster crashes and then when I restart everything shows up as it should. Maybe this is just an issue with the GUI and it's not actually screwing with the settings?


Private test sent !


----------



## EnixLHQ

I'm not able to get any values to be reported that aren't actually in use. Everything works as intended. I wonder if there is another app or ROM setting altering values for you.

Sent from the digital ether.


----------



## bigeyes0x0

EnixLHQ said:


> I'm not able to get any values to be reported that aren't actually in use. Everything works as intended. I wonder if there is another app or ROM setting altering values for you.
> 
> Sent from the digital ether.


There's actually a bug (more like an oversight on our part) that causes this problem for a few users (AFAIK two users). Basically their ROM or something causes app objects to be killed aggressively and that makes our app unable to keep its tweak values. In any case that seems to be fixed in our current private build.

So stay tuned for the next release.


----------



## chikimonke

bigeyes0x0 said:


> There's actually a bug (more like an oversight on our part) that causes this problem for a few users (AFAIK two users). Basically their ROM or something causes app objects to be killed aggressively and that makes our app unable to keep its tweak values. In any case that seems to be fixed in our current private build.
> 
> So stay tuned for the next release.


That bug seems to be mostly fixed, though I have noticed that if I just hit home, instead of back, to exit the app, the next time I open it there is still strange behavior. The settings have changed on me once, but more noticeably is that you can't apply any settings until you back out and re open the app. I've sent this latest log your way.

Edit: of course because I said this I can't seem to replicate it again, I'll send the log next time it happens, but it's definitely better than it has been.

Edit2: Bug report sent. and I had another idea for this MOD that I included in the report e-mail but figured I'd post it here for all to see as well. 

Would it be possible to make the different sections of the app able to be turned on and off? Example, the ROM I use can natively control the IO, cpu freq, color tuning but lacks some of the other controls like zip align and input boost. To avoid the two systems from fighting for control over the same aspects of the phone it would be useful to disable certain controls in the app, and tailor it to our own personal needs. Just a thought.


----------



## Hashi

Trickster MOD is pretty impressive and very useful for all those ROMs that have features that don't persist after reboot. Just wanted to say thanks for writing it and making it available.

-


----------



## Tidefan22

Big eyes, what is TCP congestion control? And whic do u suggest Westwood or reno? Thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigeyes0x0

chikimonke said:


> Would it be possible to make the different sections of the app able to be turned on and off? Example, the ROM I use can natively control the IO, cpu freq, color tuning but lacks some of the other controls like zip align and input boost. To avoid the two systems from fighting for control over the same aspects of the phone it would be useful to disable certain controls in the app, and tailor it to our own personal needs. Just a thought.


This has been planned since the inception of this app. Just that we still have other things to deal with.


----------



## thuanle

Tidefan22 said:


> Big eyes, what is TCP congestion control? And whic do u suggest Westwood or reno? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/30068-app-trickster-mod-2012-08-13-kernel-settings-and-tweaks/page__st__160#entry894674


----------



## chikimonke

Tidefan22 said:


> Big eyes, what is TCP congestion control? And whic do u suggest Westwood or reno? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


Westwood is the latest and greatest.


----------



## Michealtbh

Any plans to include KSM and zRAM toggles if the kernel supports it?


----------



## WhoNeedszzz

I keep getting bootloops after rebooting when the app asks me to in order to read the kernel default settings. What is causing this? I'm using the latest fitsnugly build of cm10 with imo's latest stable 4.3.0.


----------



## WhoNeedszzz

Ah nevermind. It was because of enabling SR for high frequencies. Disabled that and no bootloops.


----------



## Cloud Nine

Anyone use Franco's app? I think swiping the side of the page to change pages would be so much more convenient than clicking on which one you'd like to go to. Thoughts?


----------



## thuanle

Cloud Nine said:


> Anyone use Franco's app? I think swiping the side of the page to change pages would be so much more convenient than clicking on which one you'd like to go to. Thoughts?


We are considring that feature, in fact it's has been already implemented in our private build. But our gui with a lot of sliders makes it inconvinience. We're investigating better methods to improve user experience.


----------



## bigeyes0x0

Michealtbh said:


> Any plans to include KSM and zRAM toggles if the kernel supports it?


It will be in when we finish higher priority stuffs.


----------



## marcusant

Occasionally the app displays sysfs values way higher than they are (something like 9592% BLX, etc). Not really sure why... possibly on my side with the kernel but it doesn't seem to happen with other apps.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## marcusant

bigeyes0x0 said:


> It will be in when we finish higher priority stuffs.


Also possibly lean's gpu_oc?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigeyes0x0

marcusant said:


> Also possibly lean's gpu_oc?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Check your kernel specifics tab. If it's not in there, do a bug report.


----------



## dwyck

I get as far as the "please restart your phone" pop-up and it repeats after restarting. Ideas?


----------



## bigeyes0x0

dwyck said:


> I get as far as the "please restart your phone" pop-up and it repeats after restarting. Ideas?


No from what you told me. Any idea on what ROM/kernel you're using? And if you can get a logcat capturing during the app starting up with the problem, it might help me to help you greatly.


----------



## dwyck

bigeyes0x0 said:


> No from what you told me. Any idea on what ROM/kernel you're using? And if you can get a logcat capturing during the app starting up with the problem, it might help me to help you greatly.


BAMF Paradigm 2.2, leanKernel 4.3.0exp1-180, http://pastie.org/4566994

/init.rc doesn't contain bigeyes. There's no /system/xbin/trickster-boot. It looks like the system stuff didn't install.

I see something odd. The installed busybox is zero bytes and I'm sure there are other binaries in the apk. http://pastie.org/4567171

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigeyes0x0

I don't install anything into /system/xbin anymore, but if there's no bigeyes in init.rc, then my app won't work and as you said looks like there's some problem with installation of binaries at first app first run. Have you tried uninstall and reinstall the apk?


----------



## EnixLHQ

dwyck said:


> I don't install anything into /system/xbin anymore, but if there's no bigeyes in init.rc, then my app won't work and as you said looks like there's some problem with installation of binaries at first app first run. Have you tried uninstall and reinstall the apk?


Open your super user app. It'll probably ask for an update, so update it. While you're there, make sure Trickster MOD is in the list as an allowed app, or at least not a restricted one (if not listed at all, it should ask for root. Grant it).

If you still have an issue, busybox is not installed correctly. BAMF has its own, and should be fine, but you may have a rare bug with it. You can get Busybox on your own. It will probably not be the same version as what is supposed to come with your phone, but it's created by the same dev and should be compatible.


----------



## dwyck

bigeyes0x0 said:


> Open your super user app. It'll probably ask for an update, so update it. While you're there, make sure Trickster MOD is in the list as an allowed app, or at least not a restricted one (if not listed at all, it should ask for root. Grant it).
> 
> If you still have an issue, busybox is not installed correctly. BAMF has its own, and should be fine, but you may have a rare bug with it. You can get Busyboxon your own. It will probably not be the same version as what is supposed to come with your phone, but it's created by the same dev and should be compatible.


The uninstall appears to have fixed it. I had only re-installed over the apk before. Now the bin dir is populated with busybox and all the symlinks. Settings are restored correctly on boot and everything seems to be working well. Thanks.


----------



## chikimonke

This project seems to have gone quiet, any status updates?


----------



## bigeyes0x0

The project hit a wall because what we have written is not to what Android framework expects causing problems when our app objects are killed (like you saw). I'm sad to say that reading the Android developer documents and searching through the net are not enough in our case. But after a few weeks of struggling including reading Android source code, we seemed to actually got it yesterday. Still the process to actually fix it and bring it the app to the next milestone is still a few weeks away I think.


----------



## chikimonke

bigeyes0x0 said:


> The project hit a wall because what we have written is not to what Android framework expects causing problems when our app objects are killed (like you saw). I'm sad to say that reading the Android developer documents and searching through the net are not enough in our case. But after a few weeks of struggling including reading Android source code, we seemed to actually got it yesterday. Still the process to actually fix it and bring it the app to the next milestone is still a few weeks away I think.


Alright, sounds good, glad you are at least making progress. Feel free to use me as a guinea pig for test builds.


----------



## knivesout

Indeed, thanks for the continued development of this excellent tool! Excited to see that swiping between pages may make it into the app at some point too, that'd be the proverbial cherry on top. Great work thuanle and bigeyes0x0!


----------



## bigeyes0x0

The next version will have page swiping and a lot of GUI redesigning due to well sliders do not play well with page swiping. It might have some other new things but for now these mentioned features are going to be in.


----------



## flyinj54

While downloading the apk file it shows as a zip file. I know the newest version doesn't require a cwm zip flash so not sure why it's not downloading the apk. Thanks


----------



## mbh87

flyinj54 said:


> While downloading the apk file it shows as a zip file. I know the newest version doesn't require a cwm zip flash so not sure why it's not downloading the apk. Thanks


Just downloaded as an apk for me.


----------



## flyinj54

Hmm. Maybe it's my work computer. I'll try from my phone. Thanks for the input.


----------



## ridobe

bigeyes0x0 said:


> The next version will have page swiping and a lot of GUI redesigning due to well sliders do not play well with page swiping. It might have some other new things but for now these mentioned features are going to be in.


Take your time. I love the app, best I've used. I will be looking forward to your next release.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mezmerize

For sqlite, what days between run mean? What are the advantages and disadvantages of increasing or decreasing the number?


----------



## bigeyes0x0

mezmerize said:


> For sqlite, what days between run mean? What are the advantages and disadvantages of increasing or decreasing the number?


It means if you reboot your phone and the interval between the current time and the last time a sqlite optimization run is greater than or equal the number you enter here, another sqlite optimization will be run. As the operation is not needed every time you reboot, I created this feature.


----------



## chikimonke

bigeyes0x0 said:


> It means if you reboot your phone and the interval between the current time and the last time a sqlite optimization run is greater than or equal the number you enter here, another sqlite optimization will be run. As the operation is not needed every time you reboot, I created this feature.


Just an FYI, the latest AOKP rom's have been having issues with the max clock speed resetting as well and I think other ROM's too. faux123 made one post that said he thinks it's the PowerHAL (not sure what that is myself) causing the issue, and then a day or so later released a new beta kernel that says he included a new PowerHAL in the kernel. Not sure if the issue is fixed, but you may want to check out his latest kernel and see if that fixes the issues, rather than beating your head against the table trying to fix a problem that might not be yours to begin with.


----------



## wizayne

I'm finding the op has a broken download link for the latest non private mod version? I can go into the archive but the newest one listed is quite behind what the latest public version is. I see there were issues, was it pulled because of this or what? This was an awesome idea. Still like using it ..

I paid for trinity, Franco, glados, and I have used leantweaks but I still really like this app since they are all missing little bits provided here..especially love the failsafe flash able, ala setcpu whoops boot loop style is what it reminded me off and god knows I am always trying to juice down every mV I can so I found I needed it ..lol

Anyway thanks I hope to install again once the wall has fallen like that of east Berlin under the sheer might of technical kickass android advancement. ;-)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thuanle

wizayne said:


> I'm finding the op has a broken download link for the latest non private mod version? I can go into the archive but the newest one listed is quite behind what the latest public version is. I see there were issues, was it pulled because of this or what? This was an awesome idea. Still like using it ..
> 
> I paid for trinity, Franco, glados, and I have used leantweaks but I still really like this app since they are all missing little bits provided here..especially love the failsafe flash able, ala setcpu whoops boot loop style is what it reminded me off and god knows I am always trying to juice down every mV I can so I found I needed it ..lol
> 
> Anyway thanks I hope to install again once the wall has fallen like that of east Berlin under the sheer might of technical kickass android advancement. ;-)
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


The download link is here

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1768315


----------



## TMFGO45

I love this app so much!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus! (CNA Nightly , GLaDOS 2.1, TWRP 2.2.2)


----------



## bigeyes0x0

App was updated and now available on the Play Store. As we use a new key for Play Store please uninstall the old version prior.
Please rate it 5 stars if you like it
If you can buy the donate app to support us, you will also receive a hidden feature then .

Version 1.2.208 (20120913)
- All known bugs fixed
- Various stability issues resolved
- Global Apply button (not per tab anymore)
- New tab style (Playstore style)
- Use root with background thread to have a faster UI
- Support orientation change
- Vastly modified GUI compared to what we have in the previous public version
- No more reboot on first app install
- Remove init service and rely on kernel init.d support for certain features
- Ability to change set-on-boot feature so if you disable it and reboot you have your kernel default settings


----------



## EnixLHQ

Installed and donated. Gladly.

Sent from the digital ether.


----------



## infectedorganism

Thank you for this app. Installed and donated via Play Store.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigeyes0x0

As I don't use any social network beside G+. I would appreciate it if you guys can spread the words on this app for us . Until now we have got a really good launch, kudos to everyone who donated.


----------



## TMFGO45

bigeyes0x0 said:


> As I don't use any social network beside G+. I would appreciate it if you guys can spread the words on this app for us . Until now we have got a really good launch, kudos to everyone who donated.


What's the hidden feature 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus! (CNA 3.5 , GLaDOS 2.1, TWRP 2.2.2)


----------



## bigeyes0x0

Set on boot delay: You set up a delay so to override your ROM settings.


----------



## mssam

No problem donating over here. Is the donate version a key for the free or can I just get the donate. Little difference in file size between the two versions, just curious...


----------



## bigeyes0x0

It's just a key. TBH that feature is incomplete (say you open the app before the delay alarm kick in the app doesn't refresh), that's why I leave the key as a donate app instead of buzzing it as premium. In any case as I will implement more fancy features into the premium version, I will move old donate/premium back into the free app. Let's call it trickle-down economics .


----------



## mssam

bigeyes0x0 said:


> It's just a key. TBH that feature is incomplete (say you open the app before the delay alarm kick in the app doesn't refresh), that's why I leave the key as a donate app instead of buzzing it as premium. In any case as I will implement more fancy features into the premium version, I will move old donate/premium back into the free app. Let's call it trickle-down economics .


lol...ok, thanks...


----------



## tiny4579

New version is nice. Running lean kernel. Love the swipe feature.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ridobe

Donated. Nice.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jtj1825

Donated. Thanks for your work been waiting on that all in one kernel control.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mssam

So bigeyes0x0, is there a thread for the n7? or is this the thread for all devices for now? Not a big deal to keep an eye on this thread, just didn't want to confuse gnex users...


----------



## bigeyes0x0

I have a dedicated thread at xda but I'm still lazy to create one here. In the future when the app is popular enough I will ask moderator to move this thread into Android App sub-forum anyway, so ask away.


----------



## ridobe

bigeyes0x0 said:


> I have a dedicated thread at xda but I'm still lazy to create one here. In the future when the app is popular enough I will ask moderator to move this thread into Android App sub-forum anyway, so ask away.


I'm not at home to check my N7 but has something changed? It wasn't compatible last time I checked. If so, fantastic!


----------



## bigeyes0x0

It is compatible, for now pretty basic, but next release will have some more stuffs.


----------



## Fishraper

So how do you use this? I installed it and I don't see it? Says its installed though.


----------



## Burncycle

Nice job on the play store app. I had never used trickster before but I am liking it so far 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Fishraper

Why dont I see it on my phone


----------



## bigeyes0x0

You need to install the free version, the donate app is just a key to donate.


----------



## Fishraper

oh durp  thank you


----------



## mssam

Looks like I only have to install the app once and can flash a different kernel all day long without reinstalling the app. At boot, it just reads whatever kernel is there - cool! That alone is worth the price of admission...


----------



## jeffyca

Glad to see it in the play store. Well worth the money. Hope people donate to help support the cause.

Edit: will we be seeing reset tab in future versions? I see its missing in the play store version.


----------



## thuanle

jeffyca said:


> Glad to see it in the play store. Well worth the money. Hope people donate to help support the cause.
> 
> Edit: will we be seeing reset tab in future versions? I see its missing in the play store version.


Uncheck "Set On Boot" and restart the phone to clear settings.


----------



## bigeyes0x0

jeffyca said:


> Glad to see it in the play store. Well worth the money. Hope people donate to help support the cause.
> 
> Edit: will we be seeing reset tab in future versions? I see its missing in the play store version.


As thuanle said, it's technically not possible after we removed the init service. But you can disable Set On Boot and reboot to get your settings back unless you have something else that also applies tweaks.


----------



## bigeyes0x0

New version pushed to market, should take sometime for Google to refresh their servers
Version 1.2.256 (20120918)
[background=transparent]- Refresh values on apply[/background]
[background=transparent]- About dialog turn to tab[/background]
[background=transparent]- Add FAQ and Discussion Forum for each device in About tab[/background]
[background=transparent]- Nexus 7: Add CPUQuiet, Smart Dimmer and GPU 3D scaling controls[/background]
[background=transparent]- Support 4 step OC for GPU on GNex Anarky Kernel[/background]
[background=transparent]- Voltage control now has a dialog to set offset for all levels[/background]
[background=transparent]- Improve init.d detection on CM based ROM[/background]
[background=transparent]- Remember last tab across sessions[/background]
[background=transparent]- Fix FSYNC apply derp and Touch wake delay duplicate[/background]


----------



## mssam

Ahhh, what a pleasant surprise. I really like that about tab. It may seem like a small thing, and it might not be a big deal to some, but I like to see what's going on right away and that tab tells me. Got to test out a couple of kernels on the n7, so I'll post up if I encounter any problems. So far, great work!


----------



## iNate71

What do I do if my phone boot loops? I made a modification to the kernel voltages, rebooted, and now it won't boot.


----------



## bigeyes0x0

iNate71 said:


> *Reset zip*
> If you mess up and can't boot, say aggressive OC/UV , use this *recovery zip* to reset


THE OP


----------



## iNate71

Oh, duh. I just booted into recovery and deleted the init.d file. Worked fine.


----------



## bigeyes0x0

iNate71 said:


> Oh, duh. I just booted into recovery and deleted the init.d file. Worked fine.


Did you enable any option on Generals tab?


----------



## iNate71

bigeyes0x0 said:


> Did you enable any option on Generals tab?


Yes. I set everything back to the way it was, applied the changes, then I selected "apply at boot". Everything is fine.


----------



## jeffyca

Down to only two color profiles now, android and trick, since last update. Looking good though and glad to see it updated through the play store


----------



## kufikugel

jeffyca said:


> Down to only two color profiles now, android and trick, since last update. Looking good though and glad to see it updated through the play store


think app checks now if kernel supports dynamic contrast like trinity or franco kernel. In last versions the settings worked but the screen doesn't show the same results like kernels with dynamic contrast. Conclusion.....think it's the right way to disable these color settings for kernels without that feature


----------



## iNate71

Actually, I don't think me undervolting was the culprit.

When I enable "Optimize Screen State," is that something that will work on ANY kernel? Whenever I enable it, I bootloop.


----------



## bigeyes0x0

iNate71 said:


> Actually, I don't think me undervolting was the culprit.
> 
> When I enable "Optimize Screen State," is that something that will work on ANY kernel? Whenever I enable it, I bootloop.


Some ROM might have the same tweaks as us in Generals so we crashed each other. I don't think it is Screenstate though, something like ZipAlign or SQLite is more likely the culprit. I tested by enabling everything in Generals on my phone and it runs fine as my ROM is stock based. (Next part is copy paste from xda, as another user there has the same issue)

There is actually no fix for this as we can't detect if you have the same tweak running with your ROM. So in light of this, we will be removing every init.d tweaks for future versions. Considering that there's no way to catch pitfall like this, and the usefulness of these tweaks are kinda out of scope with the app, or JellyBean now (and we can't afford a chance of bootloop). Below are features we're gonna remove and why (beside bootloop avoidance):
- ZipAlign: should be a ROM settings, and apk nowadays are always zipaligned when you get it from market anyway, unless the app dev being retard.
- SQLite DB optimization: I thought it's cool before, but not after I looked at how sqlite lib is compiled for Android. Basically the system does that automatically.
- Mobile Data: maybe useful but can cause mobile data disconnection by forcing a higher throughput even though the network can't handle it, also needs to be applied at boot, so it will be removed.
- Screenstate: With JellyBean, I can't see it makes any difference at all.


----------



## bigeyes0x0

kufikugel said:


> think app checks now if kernel supports dynamic contrast like trinity or franco kernel. In last versions the settings worked but the screen doesn't show the same results like kernels with dynamic contrast. Conclusion.....think it's the right way to disable these color settings for kernels without that feature


You got it right.


----------



## erikclaw

Glad to see the new update is out, loved this app before I had issues a few weeks ago. Donate version is applied!


----------



## RickRom

No problems to report with the newest version. Thanks!


----------



## mikeymop

What is the difference between minimal and nominal smart reflex values? 
Also is there any explanations of the screen state optimizations?

Also I noticed "input boost" in the former settings. Is that the ramping up of clock speed when the screen is touched?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigeyes0x0

mikeymop said:


> What is the difference between minimal and nominal smart reflex values?
> Also is there any explanations of the screen state optimizations?
> 
> Also I noticed "input boost" in the former settings. Is that the ramping up of clock speed when the screen is touched?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


smart reflex = auto calibrate voltage
nominal = starting point of calibration
minimal = the lowest voltage smart reflex will calibrate to.

input_boost = yes, you got it.

screen_state = various different vm/scheduler settings for screen on and off, to make it snappier with screen on and more battery saving during screen off. Do not do much if at all for JB, AFAICT.


----------



## erikclaw

Had a couple of issues, a few times my phone would go to all max values. 1800 min and max cpu and for max with screen off. Phone was getting hot and started glitching til it rebooted. Once it set those values to the middle setting. I am running jb2, franco nightly with francos app frozen. Had to uninstall trickster and reinstall franco's and it hasn't acted up since.


----------



## bigeyes0x0

erikclaw said:


> Had a couple of issues, a few times my phone would go to all max values. 1800 min and max cpu and for max with screen off. Phone was getting hot and started glitching til it rebooted. Once it set those values to the middle setting. I am running jb2, franco nightly with francos app frozen. Had to uninstall trickster and reinstall franco's and it hasn't acted up since.


Observation does nothing, bug report does wonder.


----------



## erikclaw

I thought about that after posting. Will try to get one, haven't done it before though. lol I see how to create it, will do if problem arises again. This version is completely different looking and options than the one I had the other day.


----------



## tiny4579

Hey, I'm working on my own kernel, tinykernel. Is it possible to get support in the app for leankernel's sysfs interface to GPU OC in addition to the already supported Glados interface? I have looked at both and the leankernel one is much simpler to implement and liveOC seems to integrate all 3 (GPU, MPU, and core) and I'm aiming for a stock with some added features kernel but want to keep it lightweight.


----------



## bigeyes0x0

tiny4579 said:


> Hey, I'm working on my own kernel, tinykernel. Is it possible to get support in the app for leankernel's sysfs interface to GPU OC in addition to the already supported Glados interface? I have looked at both and the leankernel one is much simpler to implement and liveOC seems to integrate all 3 (GPU, MPU, and core) and I'm aiming for a stock with some added features kernel but want to keep it lightweight.


We don't support kernel specifically only sysfs, so if you keep your sysfs compatible, it will work by default.


----------



## tiny4579

bigeyes0x0 said:


> We don't support kernel specifically only sysfs, so if you keep your sysfs compatible, it will work by default.


I'm aware it's based on sysfs and not the kernel. Since the GPU sysfs is with Glados then I would most likely need to partially implement LiveOC since I want to stay away from it as I like it as a Glados trademark that Glados is using. So what I was asking was is it possible to support sysfs from glados and imoseyon? From my limited knowledge of computer programming there should be a way to check both sysfs locations by using a if statement in the code.

I guess I'm being a bit selfish but the different sysfs for different kernels for the same feature can be a bit frustrating I'm sure when making apps to control them.


----------



## bigeyes0x0

We have already supported both sysfs locations.


----------



## tiny4579

bigeyes0x0 said:


> We have already supported both sysfs locations.


Good to know. I thought I saw it working in leankernel before but it doesn't now as I tested it with lean to see if it's a problem with my setup. What busybox are you using? I was using 1.20.2 from stericson's installer running the RasbeanJelly ROM. Using the latest version from the Play Store but still no sysfs for GPU on lean. I'm testing on Glados for comparison. I see it shows on Glados but not Leankernel or my kernel.


----------



## bigeyes0x0

That's weird, as it shows on my phone with lean. Do a bugreport please.


----------



## tiny4579

bigeyes0x0 said:


> That's weird, as it shows on my phone with lean. Do a bugreport please.


Thanks for the help. A reflash of the ROM with a wipe fixed the set at boot issue (though I restored user apps and data).


----------



## bigeyes0x0

tiny4579 said:


> Thanks for the help. A reflash of the ROM with a wipe fixed the set at boot issue (though I restored user apps and data).


NP. We'll add this solution to the FAQ as a few users have confirmed they have this issue and fixed it like you did.


----------



## bigeyes0x0

New version pushed to market.


----------



## mssam

yeah, love the new additions!


----------



## nexgeezus

Nice job on the new version. Love it

Tap'd from my Nexus to your eyes....


----------



## mssam

I'm not sure where I should inquire about a feature request, so forgive me if I'm going about this incorrectly. Is there a way to add a reboot button or option?


----------



## thuanle

mssam said:


> I'm not sure where I should inquire about a feature request, so forgive me if I'm going about this incorrectly. Is there a way to add a reboot button or option?


afaik, we can add a command to force the phone to reboot. But that is not "normal shutdown". We don't want that!


----------



## mssam

thuanle said:


> afaik, we can add a command to force the phone to reboot. But that is not "normal shutdown". We don't want that!


ok. I was testing a kernel and after I apply the settings, I have to reboot for them to take affect. So that's when I started thinking about a reboot option/button in the app (instead of closing the app, pressing power button, choosing reboot, etc.) See it in other kernel apps, thought you might have been able to add the feature somewhere. Thanks for the reply...


----------



## bigeyes0x0

mssam said:


> ok. I was testing a kernel and after I apply the settings, I have to reboot for them to take affect. So that's when I started thinking about a reboot option/button in the app (instead of closing the app, pressing power button, choosing reboot, etc.) See it in other kernel apps, thought you might have been able to add the feature somewhere. Thanks for the reply...


Which settings need reboot anyway. I don't think we have one like that now?


----------



## mssam

bigeyes0x0 said:


> Which settings need reboot anyway. I don't think we have one like that now?


oh boy...must be something else then. I'll take a closer look at some things and post back, or do a bug report...


----------



## Sandman007

Mssam you don't need to close app to reboot. You can reboot in 2 key presses?!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## mssam

Sandman007 said:


> Mssam you don't need to close app to reboot. You can reboot in 2 key presses?!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


lol...I was trying to verify if certain settings were sticking with someone. So I was doing a couple of different things, but thank you for the reminder...


----------



## akademix

My screen options went away when updating the app. I'm using Tiny Kernel and had the option before the update. Any ideas?


----------



## tiny4579

akademix said:


> My screen options went away when updating the app. I'm using Tiny Kernel and had the option before the update. Any ideas?


Using my latest tinykernel v1.1 with the updated app and I see screen options including color profiles, contrast and the color controls. Maybe try uninstalling the app and reinstalling it and then rebooting after if it still doesn't work.


----------



## bigeyes0x0

akademix said:


> Using my latest tinykernel v1.1 with the updated app and I see screen options including color profiles, contrast and the color controls. Maybe try uninstalling the app and reinstalling it and then rebooting after if it still doesn't work.


A bug report would be nicer, and in case you need to reset settings, just clean the app data in Android Settings.


----------



## akademix

tiny4579 said:


> Using my latest tinykernel v1.1 with the updated app and I see screen options including color profiles, contrast and the color controls. Maybe try uninstalling the app and reinstalling it and then rebooting after if it still doesn't work.


Weird. I reflash ROM and kernel then install trickster without setting anything else up on the phone and still a no go. If I go to the previous version of trickster, everything works. If I restore a different ROM the new version of trickster works.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## bigeyes0x0

akademix said:


> Weird. I reflash ROM and kernel then install trickster without setting anything else up on the phone and still a no go. If I go to the previous version of trickster, everything works. If I restore a different ROM the new version of trickster works.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Was the ROM with problem BAMF ROM?


----------



## akademix

bigeyes0x0 said:


> Was the ROM with problem BAMF ROM?


No. I'm running Slim Bean. I haven't updated to the latest anymore. I'm still using 1.2.256. No matter what I do once I update to the latest one, the screen options disappear. Everything else is there. Not sure what would be causing that to happen.


----------



## thuanle

Once again, Plz push the button name "bug report" in 2 versions.

I dont want waste my time on blindly analyzing.


----------



## akademix

thuanle said:


> Once again, Plz push the button name "bug report" in 2 versions.
> 
> I dont want waste my time on blindly analyzing.


I'm simply replying to a question that was asked to me. My bad for over answering the question.


----------



## thuanle

Yes, i know u have tried to help us. But i tired with keeping asking ppl pressing the bug report function.

There are tons of problems out there. Trickstermod bugs, rom bugs, kernel bugs or other apps bug...

We want to narrow down to make sure that problem is on our side or not. A bug report will help that much. Most of the cases we've received is not our mistakes, but users keep shouting at us.

Once again, thanks for your help, at least you talked here, we appreciate that much.


----------



## bigeyes0x0

akademix said:


> I'm simply replying to a question that was asked to me. My bad for over answering the question.


Hah, my friend flipped out before I did. I was instead on xda. It's hilarious.

TBH, you have never been over answering our question, but under instead. The bug report feature was made so that it will collect enough information for us to analyze problems without having to recreate your entire ROM setup. Do you expect us to do that? And do you think we have enough information to do that?

If you really want us to help you fix the problem, then start to help us with a bug report. And in case you don't then I think this is the last time I'm stretching my patience. We should have ignored reports without bug reports instead.


----------



## akademix

bigeyes0x0 said:


> Was the ROM with problem BAMF ROM?


My point in saying that I over-answered the question was you asked if I was using BAMF and I said no and then other info.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## bigeyes0x0

bigeyes0x0 said:


> Isn't this asking me a question. Forgive me if I'm mistaken
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


It was a question, yes. But I asked it because you didn't do what I want in the quoted post. To be simple, do a bug report or whatever you said didn't happen.


----------



## akademix

Bug Report Sent


----------



## Celt74

Quick Question (and I hope not a stupid one).

I am using Trckster to adjust my color settings. When I apply the color settings I want, that is all that is being applied....right? Nothing under "Generals", "Tools" or "Specifics" is being applied.... I am assuming, I would have to hit apply on each of those tabs.

is this correct?


----------



## kevdliu

Celt74 said:


> Quick Question (and I hope not a stupid one).
> 
> I am using Trckster to adjust my color settings. When I apply the color settings I want, that is all that is being applied....right? Nothing under "Generals", "Tools" or "Specifics" is being applied.... I am assuming, I would have to hit apply on each of those tabs.
> 
> is this correct?


No. Apply is global

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JamMasterClay

Any chance you could add support for enabling swap and zram? (I run leankernel)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thuanle

JamMasterClay said:


> Any chance you could add support for enabling swap and zram? (I run leankernel)
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Not for now, we are doing something which have higher priority.

BTW, we started a feedback page at https://trickstermod.uservoice.com/ , you can post & vote your requests there, then we consider the priority.


----------



## tiny4579

Trinity colors should be 135/135/214 not 135/135/210 which is really close. This is a minor bugfix request.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## exarkun

Any plans to make this work with the GS3?

Thanks


----------



## otis_bartleh

exarkun said:


> Any plans to make this work with the GS3?
> 
> Thanks


^^This... Figured it would work since it's an app in the play store and it reads kernel settings, but don't have the battery in yet for my gs3 to start setting it up...


----------



## exarkun

otis_bartleh said:


> ^^This... Figured it would work since it's an app in the play store and it reads kernel settings, but don't have the battery in yet for my gs3 to start setting it up...


I isntalled it on my vzw gs3 and it says my device is not supported... I'm running leankernel v1


----------



## otis_bartleh

exarkun said:


> I isntalled it on my vzw gs3 and it says my device is not supported... I'm running leankernel v1


Bummer, I like Trickster and leankernel on my Gnex and that's what I'll be trying first on the gs3, hopefully Trickster does end up working, it's a great app...


----------



## thuanle

exarkun said:


> I isntalled it on my vzw gs3 and it says my device is not supported... I'm running leankernel v1


Yes, it is planed. Actually, it is on the way.

But the main problem is we dont own a GS3, then it takes a long time. Unless we have dedicate testers, we dont want to release a blindly port to that platform.

If you can, help us. Email us and we will sent u a private testing version soon.


----------



## mssam

thuanle said:


> BTW, we started a feedback page at https://trickstermod.uservoice.com/ , you can post & vote your requests there, then we consider the priority.


Nice! and you can see it right there in the play store under the description.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## kochoid

can u provide a link to your original trickster mod flash able zip that I can use for when I bounce back to ICS? thx!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thuanle

kochoid said:


> can u provide a link to your original trickster mod flash able zip that I can use for when I bounce back to ICS? thx!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Sorry if i misunderstood you, TricksterMOD works with ICS, And we don't use the flash zip anymore. TricksterMOD is now using boot-receiver of android then we don't need to mess up the init.d anymore.


----------



## bigeyes0x0

kochoid said:


> can u provide a link to your original trickster mod flash able zip that I can use for when I bounce back to ICS? thx!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


This should work on ICS too, unless you use one older than 4.0.3.


----------



## kochoid

I have the current app, but I'd like to get an older version with all the tweaks that helped my nex smooth out ics list scrolling. does anyone have a copy of that zip?

thx!

tippy-tapped from SLO County


----------



## Burncycle

kochoid said:


> I have the current app, but I'd like to get an older version with all the tweaks that helped my nex smooth out ics list scrolling. does anyone have a copy of that zip?
> 
> thx!
> 
> tippy-tapped from SLO County


I don't think anyone wants to cater to you when ics is out of date.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## kochoid

oh. sorry.

tippy-tapped from SLO County


----------



## TMFGO45

Burncycle said:


> I don't think anyone wants to cater to you when ics is out of date.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


You make me laugh burncycle.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus! (CNA 3.6.5, Leankernel 4.3 exp5, TWRP 2.2.2)


----------



## kochoid

kochoid said:


> I have the current app, but I'd like to get an older version with all the tweaks that helped my nex smooth out ics list scrolling. does anyone have a copy of that zip?
> 
> thx!
> 
> tippy-tapped from SLO County












tippy-tapped from SLO County


----------



## bigeyes0x0

New version pushed to market

Also we created a support at https://trickstermod.uservoice.com/ , please go there to request/vote for new features.

Version 1.3.330 (20121006)
- Optimize apk size
- Add color profile for users with donation app
- Add changelog menu item
- Add support website menu item and remove links in About Tab
- Add input_boost_frequency tweak for interactive governor (depends on kernel)
- Add preliminary support for Verizon Galaxy S3 and International HTC One X
- Add warp counters feature for Cpu Stats
- Fix morfic profile values
- Fix Setting Applied keeps displaying when Apply is pressed repeatedly
- Fix CM style vibration strength range
- Fix problem with user restore app data to another device
- Fix other miscellaneous bugs
- Workaround problem on VDD interface for the IncS (still need improvement later)


----------



## billyk

Cool app.
I bought the "Donate" version to say "thanks"!


----------



## JamMasterClay

In version 1.3.330 and 1.3.333 settings weren't sticking for me on boot. I tried wiping data, uninstalling, rebooting, reinstalling but no settings were sticking. I also tried setting a 10 second delay. I'm using AOKP JB Build 4 with LeanKernel. I switched back to the older version and everything's working great again. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## bigeyes0x0

JamMasterClay said:


> In version 1.3.330 and 1.3.333 settings weren't sticking for me on boot. I tried wiping data, uninstalling, rebooting, reinstalling but no settings were sticking. I also tried setting a 10 second delay. I'm using AOKP JB Build 4 with LeanKernel. I switched back to the older version and everything's working great again. Anyone else experience this?


Including yours, this is the third report I have regarding this issue. All of them involving custom ROMs. It works fine on my phone which runs stock ROM. We didn't change any code regarding set-on-boot so the only thing we can think of in these two builds is the new apk build system which greatly reduced apk size and/or these ROM borked something. Expect a PM from me, soon.


----------



## TMFGO45

Chiming in....

I run a custom ROM called Codename Android. My settings are sticking, and working correctly after a reboot.

Just pointing this out to note that it isn't all custom ROMs having an issue!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus! (CNA 3.6.5, Leankernel 4.3 exp5, TWRP 2.2.2)


----------



## bigeyes0x0

TMFGO45 said:


> Chiming in....
> 
> I run a custom ROM called Codename Android. My settings are sticking, and working correctly after a reboot.
> 
> Just pointing this out to note that it isn't all custom ROMs having an issue!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus! (CNA 3.6.5, Leankernel 4.3 exp5, TWRP 2.2.2)


Yeah, it depends on the ROM which stock ROM never has any issue. This makes me wanna code for IOS or Windows Phone instead. This crap is madness.


----------



## TMFGO45

bigeyes0x0 said:


> Yeah, it depends on the ROM which stock ROM never has any issue. This makes me wanna code for IOS or Windows Phone instead. This crap is madness.


Please don't say or do that! Please please please!!!!! I love your app and can't see you leaving now!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus! (CNA 3.6.5, Leankernel 4.3 exp6, TWRP 2.2.2)


----------



## bigeyes0x0

Nah, it was just a figure of speech. This stuff has been taking a toll on me.


----------



## bencozzy

OK so my setting stick but sometimes I open the app and its says something different and if I change one thing it changes everything. If it says the wrong things when I open app I'll reboot then open it and setting will be correct. Almost like its not reading the script correctly until a reboot is done.


----------



## thuanle

bencozzy said:


> OK so my setting stick but sometimes I open the app and its says something different and if I change one thing it changes everything. If it says the wrong things when I open app I'll reboot then open it and setting will be correct. Almost like its not reading the script correctly until a reboot is done.


When the app start, we use a background thread that reading & updating the value to GUI. But it is usually very fast (no more than 1sec).

When it happen again, plz do bug report & give us more detail about which settings are displayed wrong!

BTW, Franco releases a new sysfs on Nexus 7, you'll receive an update version soon.
We don't want to bother other with too many updates So, please tell us afayc


----------



## mssam

settings are sticking for me using 1.3.333 on a custom rom. If fact, it's a nightly and I have a beta kernel...


----------



## mfdemicco

I bought the donate app, but the only color options I'm seeing are Android and Trick. I'm using JB Sourcery with Lean exp 6 - 180.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigeyes0x0

Leankernel does not have Contrast so franco/morfic profiles are not possible. The new feature is for users to create their own custom profiles.


----------



## EnixLHQ

Chiming in.

ROM: AOKP Toro Build 4
Kernel: Leankernel 4.3.0 exp6

No issues here. Set On Boot works as intended with any values I have set. Donate version's Set On Boot Delay works as intended, as well. Reboot functions such as the ROM's built-in reboot timer do not negatively impact these settings in any way.

I did not need to re-install or otherwise mess with the app. I only upgraded it when the notifications came out and it continued to work properly.

Leankernel does not support the Franco Contrast model, so I only have Android and Trick (as expected), but the donate version saved color profile is also available and works just fine. I have used it to set higher color multipliers as well as gamma tweaks and they do stick after reboot. So do the frequency settings (of course) and the vibrate strength and GPU OC settings.

So, all in all, this is working perfectly for me. Not a single issue or bug that I can tell.

For those having reboot sticking issues, keep a couple things in mind. First, Trickster won't force the values you have set at reboot until the ROM itself signals that the reboot has finished. In other words, if you open Trickster right after the ROM reboots, you won't see your values being used. However, if you give it a few moments, after the ROM finishes its boot up sequence, you will see Trickster gain rights and then set your values.

Second, if you were or are running any other at-boot script (from other kernel utilities or the ROM's built-in performance manager) these can override or prevent Trickster's modifications from happening. If that fails, try re-installing the ROM over itself (no wipe) and see if that doesn't clear things up. Chances are there is something, an app or a script, that's keeping Trickster from doing its job.


----------



## RickRom

I had problems with settings sticking on boot, so I uninstalled Trickster and flashed the reset zip from the OP... once I reinstalled everything worked fine again.


----------



## tiny4579

bigeyes0x0 said:


> Leankernel does not have Contrast so franco/morfic profiles are not possible. The new feature is for users to create their own custom profiles.


I believe the only ones that have trinity contrast are mine, franco's and morfic's.


----------



## iNate71

tiny4579 said:


> I believe the only ones that have trinity contrast are mine, franco's and morfic's.


Contrast was added in the latest Faux kernels. Beta9 and up have it I believe.


----------



## billyk

New to Trickster, but not to kernel control apps.

Here's an unusual behavior that I've noticed in Trickster: I can't delete a color profile that I made the other day.

Detail: when on the stock Faux that comes with CNA, I created a profile that is close to Franco settings, except for contrast, which isn't available in the stock Faux. I flashed Beta10 last night, went in to create a "real" Franco profile with the proper contrast setting and all went well. When I went to delete the original "Franco" profile, I could no longer do so - the "delete" button is grayed-out when I select that profile. The "delete" button is enabled when I select the profile I just created (the "real" Franco profile).

I would expect that I could delete profiles that I created - maybe even all profiles if I wish.

Does the Dev frequent this site? Is there a better place to log this issue?


----------



## thuanle

We provide 3 ways to connect to us.

Via bug report feature/email. This is recommendation.

Via trickstermod.uservoice.com . For suggestion features

Via forum.

Currently, you cant delete predefined profiles.


----------



## billyk

thuanle said:


> We provide 3 ways to connect to us.
> 
> Via bug report feature/email. This is recommendation.
> 
> Via trickstermod.uservoice.com . For suggestion features
> 
> Via forum.
> 
> Currently, you cant delete predefined profiles.


Send via bug report in the Trickster program.
Thanks!
-bk


----------



## mssam

iNate71 said:


> Contrast was added in the latest Faux kernels. Beta9 and up have it I believe.


You're absolutely correct...


----------



## chikimonke

I imagine it's on the ToDo list, but just curious if a widget is coming? Something similar to the SetCPU widget would be good, to keep an eye on CPU temps when trying out new kernels. And with AOKP, we should be able to add said widget to the NavBar soon which would be sweet.


----------



## bigeyes0x0

billyk said:


> I imagine it's on the ToDo list, but just curious if a widget is coming? Something similar to the SetCPU widget would be good, to keep an eye on CPU temps when trying out new kernels. And with AOKP, we should be able to add said widget to the NavBar soon which would be sweet.


Yeah, sometimes in the future, a lot of todo TBH. And you don't know it but some are far more ambitious than what's already out there .


----------



## chikimonke

bigeyes0x0 said:


> Yeah, sometimes in the future, a lot of todo TBH. And you don't know it but some are far more ambitious than what's already out there .


Looking forward to my next test build then =)


----------



## bigeyes0x0

chikimonke said:


> Looking forward to my next test build then =)


BTW plz post ideas on http://trickstermod.uservoice.com/ . So we can keep track of them.


----------



## billyk

bigeyes0x0 said:


> You misunderstood it.
> 
> That's a predefined color profile. With kernel that does not have Contrast tweak, we do not show franco and morfic profiles. With kernel that does, we do.
> 
> The custom color profiles are also attached with available tweaks, so say you made a custom profile with a kernel that does not have Contrast tweak, it will not show up with a kernel that does have this tweak and vice versa.


Got it! Thanks.

BTW, I am happy to be a donating customer of yours. GREAT customer support!


----------



## chikimonke

bigeyes0x0 said:


> BTW plz post ideas on http://trickstermod.uservoice.com/ . So we can keep track of them.


Done


----------



## mfdemicco

What does boost and input boost do?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigeyes0x0

Pushed new version to market:

Version 1.4.356 (20121015)
- Add multi-language support (for now Russian and Italian)
- Add kernel backup and restore for Nexus 7 and Galaxy Nexus
- Update support library to latest SDK
- Support Nexus 7 new GPU OC sysfs format
- Donate key app should affect the main app immediately now
- Please help us make new translations or make them better by sending new translation from these files http://www.mediafire.com/?nn7bfwrecg3ng


----------



## EnixLHQ

bigeyes0x0 said:


> Pushed new version to market:
> 
> Version 1.4.356 (20121015)
> - Add multi-language support (for now Russian and Italian)
> - Add kernel backup and restore for Nexus 7 and Galaxy Nexus
> - Update support library to latest SDK
> - Support Nexus 7 new GPU OC sysfs format
> - Donate key app should affect the main app immediately now
> - Please help us make new translations or make them better by sending new translation from these files http://www.mediafire.../?nn7bfwrecg3ng


New version working well on my GNexus. I'll report back if anything comes up.


----------



## thuanle

EDIT: TricksterMOD is now supporting all Qualcomm based GSIII. Can you help us spread the words? We don't use the Social network/FB much

New version has been pushed to PlayStore. You're gonna receive the update soon.

Version 1.5.390 (20121029)
- Add ability set device hostname
- Add ability to backup/restore kernel modules in /system
- Add compression to kernel backups
- Add ability to force app language
- Add support all Qualcomm based GSIII
- Add ZRAM support
- Add Korean language
- Refresh app GUI if it's running when set-on-boot finishes
- Make the timeout longer so it's easier to attain root, especially at boot up (still have problem, use SuperSU)
- Fix all known bugs


----------



## mfdemicco

There used to be an option to change the GPU speed. I don't see it in the latest version.


----------



## _josh__

Its there on mine. What kernel are you using?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mfdemicco

_josh__ said:


> Its there on mine. What kernel are you using?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I'm using Popcorn and Faux.


----------



## Burncycle

mfdemicco said:


> I'm using Popcorn and Faux.


Don't know about popcorn, but you can't change the gpu frequency on faux's

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## rebretz000

Burncycle said:


> Don't know about popcorn, but you can't change the gpu frequency on faux's
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


I thought Faux kernels GPU frequencies were locked? You have to select Mainline or Ultimate.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Burncycle

Correct. Which is why it doesn't show up in the trickster app.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## 22stars

my apologies if this has been answered already, but what happened to the options to zipalign apks, adb over wireless, mobile data speed tweak, and whatnot?


----------



## thuanle

22stars said:


> my apologies if this has been answered already, but what happened to the options to zipalign apks, adb over wireless, mobile data speed tweak, and whatnot?


Adb is in the Tools menu.. the others were removed longtime ago. Please read the faq for the reason why we removed these tweaks


----------



## thuanle

*Announcement:*

- New version has been pushed to the market. Wait for the update.
- As the *Set-on-boot delay* feature has been quite stable, and to celebrate the *10k+ downloads* of our apps, this feature is enabled for all user. Hope you have more fun with TricksterMOD

*Changelog of Version 1.6.423 (20121110)*
- Set on boot delay is now enabled for all
- Add Media Scanner Trigger
- Change working dialogs to persistent notification for better usability
- Optimize code & apk size
- Fix all known bugs

Can you help us spread the words? We don't use the Social network/FB much


----------



## fcisco13

Thank you for this app, very complete and full of options.

WHATCHOO TALKING BOUT WILLIS?


----------



## Droidx316

I don't think you get enough praise for this program.I'm seeing it mentioned everywhere for people to use everyone loves it.You got yourself a top notch program here KUDOS!!

Message sent from my Verizon Galaxy Nexus 4G LTE.


----------



## mrstealthusmc

i am having a strange issue after the latest update. whenever i make a change within trickster and press the check mark button, the phone screen shuts off and the phone is 100% locked up and i have to pull the battery. i have uninstalled/ reinstalled the app, and also changed the kernel and it still happens. i am using the newest experimental build from lean kernel and am using unofficial AOKP by dizzy thermal


----------



## 22stars

mrstealthusmc said:


> i am having a strange issue after the latest update. whenever i make a change within trickster and press the check mark button, the phone screen shuts off and the phone is 100% locked up and i have to pull the battery. i have uninstalled/ reinstalled the app, and also changed the kernel and it still happens. i am using the newest experimental build from lean kernel and am using unofficial AOKP by dizzy thermal


I'm not quite sure this is due to the app, I was having the same issues until I switched kernels...


----------



## shiznu

mrstealthusmc said:


> i am having a strange issue after the latest update. whenever i make a change within trickster and press the check mark button, the phone screen shuts off and the phone is 100% locked up and i have to pull the battery. i have uninstalled/ reinstalled the app, and also changed the kernel and it still happens. i am using the newest experimental build from lean kernel and am using unofficial AOKP by dizzy thermal


Same here with the latest exp of lk and my own build of aokp. I think I flashed ROM again and then the new kernel in the same recovery session then let it sit a few minutes before making changes to solve it. Hope that helps.

Crack Flashed From Recovery


----------



## mrstealthusmc

well, i installed the latest version of the rom (nov. 12 nighltey), reinstalled the kernel (newest experimental), reinstalled trickster, and i still had the issue. i ended up reverting to an older version of trickster and everything works fine


----------



## shiznu

mrstealthusmc said:


> well, i installed the latest version of the rom (nov. 12 nighltey), reinstalled the kernel (newest experimental), reinstalled trickster, and i still had the issue. i ended up reverting to an older version of trickster and everything works fine


Thanks for the update.

Crack Flashed From Recovery


----------



## mightybrick

mrstealthusmc said:


> i am having a strange issue after the latest update. whenever i make a change within trickster and press the check mark button, the phone screen shuts off and the phone is 100% locked up and i have to pull the battery. i have uninstalled/ reinstalled the app, and also changed the kernel and it still happens. i am using the newest experimental build from lean kernel and am using unofficial AOKP by dizzy thermal


I had this same problem on the latest Faux kernel. I flashed back to the previous version of Faux kernel and the lock-up stopped, but "set-on boot" does not work properly. This is on CM10, btw.


----------



## shiznu

mightybrick said:


> I had this same problem on the latest Faux kernel. I flashed back to the previous version of Faux kernel and the lock-up stopped, but "set-on boot" does not work properly. This is on CM10, btw.


Do you know if the latest faux was built with the Linux 3.0.51 update?

Crack Flashed From Recovery


----------



## mightybrick

shiznu said:


> Do you know if the latest faux was built with the Linux 3.0.51 update?
> 
> Crack Flashed From Recovery


Yes, it is. It appears the problem is with superuser. I switched to supersu and it seems to be better. I'll flash back to the latest Faux and see if its fully resolved.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## bigeyes0x0

TBH, SuperSU works far better than Superuser, especially at boot. As I have been using it even before I made Trickster MOD I've never run into issues (especially set on boot). And for these people who have problem with set on boot that sends me bug reports, after switching to SuperSU, everything works fine.

P.S.: Other kernel apps also recommend SuperSU, there's a reason for that.


----------



## 22stars

I know every phone is different, but I just finished testing set on boot with four different ROMs, using Zen kernel and Franco kernel, they all worked fine. Granted all four ROMs use SuperSU.


----------



## shiznu

I'm on supersu as well...tbh this is the first time I've ever had problems with reboots.

Edit: I finally got everything working with some kind of sorcery and flashing combo ( not sure which exact steps) no reboots and set on boot is sticking on lk exp 4.
Edit 2 if I have time later I will see if I can recreate the problem.
Crack Flashed From Recovery


----------



## bigeyes0x0

Typically crap like an apply causing something weird is ROM/setup issue. I guess this time it's because of broken bionic lib (android libc) that the *new busybox* uses on this new version, causing certain string operation to fail and result in the app input a wrong string into certain susceptible sysfs. This is purely a guess, and as the issue is not because of the app itself and I have never encountered it, I will not revert the current busybox.


----------



## shiznu

bigeyes0x0 said:


> Typically crap like an apply causing something weird is ROM/setup issue. I guess this time it's because of broken bionic lib (android libc) that the *new busybox* uses on this new version, causing certain string operation to fail and result in the app input a wrong string into certain susceptible sysfs. This is purely a guess, and as the issue is not because of the app itself and I have never encountered it, I will not revert the current busybox.


At least it ain't just me...thanks for the reply.

Crack Flashed From Recovery


----------



## bigeyes0x0

Yes, it aint just you with a broken ROM, and these users better use a different ROM or try to fix it if they can. The issue is in minority, and I believe if people has a broken ROM, they better use another as it might cause them other issues too. This is all a guess though, as I don't have enough information from all these observations to actually call them reports and pinpoint issues.

On that note, we includes busybox to reduce cases like this, and AFA I have experimented it seems like there's no way to guarantee a working busybox with every environment, so I'm considering removing busybox out of the package for the next version and will recommend users to use a specific busybox app instead. If your environment busybox's broken, it's not my problem.

Lastly something to look forward to:


----------



## shiznu

bigeyes0x0 said:


> Yes, it aint just you with a broken ROM, and these users better use a different ROM or try to fix it if they can. The issue is in minority, and I believe if people has a broken ROM, they better use another as it might cause them other issues too. This is all a guess though, as I don't have enough information from all these observations to actually call them reports and pinpoint issues.
> 
> On that note, we includes busybox to reduce cases like this, and AFA I have experimented it seems like there's no way to guarantee a working busybox with every environment, so I'm considering removing busybox out of the package for the next version and will recommend users to use a specific busybox app instead. If your environment busybox's broken, it's not my problem.
> 
> Lastly something to look forward to:


I never once said that I thought it was a problem with the app itself and was here trying to help figure this out. My best guess was a kernel issue but I didn't get a logcat and that's my fault. I will recompile the rom later and test again to see if the problem persist.

Crack Flashed From Recovery


----------



## bigeyes0x0

No I'm pretty sure it's not kernel issue (some kernel easily crashes the whole system if you write garbage data to its sysfs, scary as some kernel has their sysfs world writable too). It's likely a library issue, as I have seen users encountered similar problem before in bug reports with previous versions, and I managed to work around that with some trickery work around (I didn't find the real cause).

This time, the issue has the same "smell", if you want to help search for the issue, it might be a good idea, to run a constant logcat ("adb logcat > file" from your PC shell) and reproduce it. We better bring that over to PM though.


----------



## shiznu

bigeyes0x0 said:


> No I'm pretty sure it's not kernel issue (some kernel easily crashes the whole system if you write garbage data to its sysfs, scary as some kernel has their sysfs world writable too). It's likely a library issue, as I have seen users encountered similar problem before in bug reports with previous versions, and I managed to work around that with some trickery work around (I didn't find the real cause).
> 
> This time, the issue has the same "smell", if you want to help search for the issue, it might be a good idea, to run a constant logcat ("adb logcat > file" from your PC shell) and reproduce it. We better bring that over to PM though.


Good enough, I will try to reproduce when I get back home.

Crack Flashed From Recovery


----------



## shag_on_e

Never mind, sorry.

~~~~There is no spoon~~~~


----------



## Wade_0

I'm running into the lockup/blank screen issue when applying setting, and it seems to have started happening after I applied the latest SuperSU update today from the market. I'm going to try reverting to the previous SuperSU and see if it fixes the issue.

ETA: Another user on XDA pointed out that the color multipliers were all set to 0 with the last update, and it turns out that was what was causing my screen to blank out. Setting them back to my usual values fixed the issue for me.


----------



## bigeyes0x0

People with apply issue, please *try this* and tell me the result.


----------



## EniGmA1987

I am testing this now. I started running into the blank screen problem after I updated my ROM too. I had no issues when I used the latest Vanir (at the time) from 2 weeks ago, but then when I updated I started having the issue. It happens on both Vanir and Liquid, and on both Popcorn and Zen kernels. Ill let you know how that latest apk you posted works out.


----------



## EniGmA1987

So far the new APK you posted has been working well for me


----------



## shag_on_e

Same here, color multipliers don't default to 0 and all is well! I do love this app. So far this is the most universal full kernel control app. Good Stuff!

~~~~There is no spoon~~~~


----------



## ZachM1

Yep same here.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## otis_bartleh

All working well here too...


----------



## Lewis2100

Fixed apk worked for me as well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kinfolk248

could anyone tell me how to set up the ondemand/interactive gov control so it will ramp up? like if i have it set to 1 ghz for normal operation but want to go to 1.3 ghz whn the demand gets high, anyone know how to do so?


----------



## EniGmA1987

Just set the minimum speed to 1GHz.

Dont know why you would want to do that though. That is far too much performance for normal operation and would be a massive waste of battery when reading emails, texting, or browsing the internet.


----------



## kinfolk248

EniGmA1987 said:


> Just set the minimum speed to 1GHz.
> 
> Dont know why you would want to do that though. That is far too much performance for normal operation and would be a massive waste of battery when reading emails, texting, or browsing the internet.


actually its not that bad on the battery but setting the minimum to 1ghz is just retarded...
but either way, if anyone knows how to set it up could you explain?


----------



## EniGmA1987

I think you need to explain what you want to do in a lot more detail if you want a concise explanation of how to do it.


----------



## bigeyes0x0

Tweak hispeed_freq to 1G and set go_hispeed_load (if load % above go to hispeed_freq) and above_hispeed_delay (how long to stay at hispeed_freq if load's still high) to whatever suit your need.


----------



## TMFGO45

BOOM

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus! (CNA 3.8, Zen v3.1, TWRP 2.3)


----------



## ZachM1

The latest update through the Play Store works great. Really like the additions and the slightly new layout.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SuperChargedJ

Just downloaded this from the playstore and five minutes later, bought the donate apk. This is a great product. Thank for making it available and for your hard work.


----------



## T1.8matt

This is my go-to app for making kernel and system changes. love it, would have gladly paid more for it. great work.


----------



## bigeyes0x0

*Doomsday new version :*
Version 1.10.492 (20121221)
- Add frequency lock feature to workaround Project Butter frequency jumps (donate version)
- Add bootloop preventer so settings are not applied at boot if previous settings crashed your device (donate version)
- Add zeneractive governor control
- Add N4 VDD support, fast charge and vibrator control
- Add eco_mode support
- Add new translations: Chinese, Czech, German, Hebrew, Spanish
- Fix all known bugs

Wait for it to drop from your Google overlord.


----------



## Fishraper

On the build notes, you say busybox was removed from apk, then the pathing error or something happens etc. Do we need to install busybox ourselves? What does it do exactly?


----------



## bigeyes0x0

Busybox devs say it best
http://busybox.net/about.html

If your busybox installation is no good, the app will auto popup a webpage with instructions. Most current ROM has good busybox built in BTW.


----------



## Fishraper

I don't know what to get


----------



## mfdemicco

If I back up the kernel, is the ramdisk also backed up? The reason is some kernels use custom ramdisks, and faux kernel does not. If I want to restore my faux kernel after, say, flashing Lean or Franco, the custom ramdisk from these other kernels could mess up faux. (I got bootloops using faux's reset kernel, so that didn't work for me.)


----------



## bigeyes0x0

mfdemicco said:


> If I back up the kernel, is the ramdisk also backed up? The reason is some kernels use custom ramdisks, and faux kernel does not. If I want to restore my faux kernel after, say, flashing Lean or Franco, the custom ramdisk from these other kernels could mess up faux. (I got bootloops using faux's reset kernel, so that didn't work for me.)


It backs up everything includes the ramdisk and kernel module file (.ko) under /system . Beware not to use my app backups with other apps though as mine has its own format and other apps will be happy go lucky flash it down without decompressing.


----------



## bigeyes0x0

New version uploaded to market, should be available to you shortly
https://plus.google.com/u/0/116709542966452959662/posts/796By1dhjso


----------



## shiznu

Nice...I love this app.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## rwabbeb

Is anyone else having problems getting max cpu freq to stick on boot? I'm running AOKP 4.2.1 PUB with Leankernel 5.7. All other values are setting at boot just fine...just the max freq for some reason doesn't want to stay at 1350. I don't have any scripts running in init.d or any other apps that would change it (I even disabled the built-in Performance Control app).


----------



## flegma3124

rwabbeb said:


> Is anyone else having problems getting max cpu freq to stick on boot? I'm running AOKP 4.2.1 PUB with Leankernel 5.7. All other values are setting at boot just fine...just the max freq for some reason doesn't want to stay at 1350. I don't have any scripts running in init.d or any other apps that would change it (I even disabled the built-in Performance Control app).


Same. It switches to either 1200 or 700 a lot of times

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mjforte

flegma3124 said:


> Same. It switches to either 1200 or 700 a lot of times
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Having the same problem here as well.


----------



## bigeyes0x0

Pretty sure that the problem you guys having with freq not sticking is ROM/other app issue. I rebooted my phone ten times and the freq settings stick every time.


----------



## shiznu

bigeyes0x0 said:


> Pretty sure that the problem you guys having with freq not sticking is ROM/other app issue. I rebooted my phone ten times and the freq settings stick every time.


Is your app compatible with grouper? Hope so its the best kernel app ever.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## bigeyes0x0

shiznu said:


> Is your app compatible with grouper? Hope so its the best kernel app ever.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


It sure does.


----------



## shiznu

bigeyes0x0 said:


> It sure does.


Awesome keep up the good work another donation purchase coming your way.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## rwabbeb

bigeyes0x0 said:


> Pretty sure that the problem you guys having with freq not sticking is ROM/other app issue. I rebooted my phone ten times and the freq settings stick every time.


I think you're right in that it only happens with certain ROMs, but the stock performance control in aokp seems to work fine when I enable it. If there's anything you know to check besides init.d and other apps I'd be happy to check.


----------



## bigeyes0x0

rwabbeb said:


> I think you're right in that it only happens with certain ROMs, but the stock performance control in aokp seems to work fine when I enable it. If there's anything you know to check besides init.d and other apps I'd be happy to check.


If you're sure there's no init.d script and my app is the only kernel control app on your aokped phone then that ROM built in control app is likely the problem even when disabled. Checking that would requires me directly install it and check as it's not that simple but I'm not willing to go that far, debugging other app/ROM problem.

In any case, like the FAQ stated (did anyone of you read this?) Set on boot delay might help overriding crap like that.


----------



## rwabbeb

bigeyes0x0 said:


> If you're sure there's no init.d script and my app is the only kernel control app on your aokped phone then that ROM built in control app is likely the problem even when disabled. Checking that would requires me directly install it and check as it's not that simple but I'm not willing to go that far, debugging other app/ROM problem.
> 
> In any case, like the FAQ stated (did anyone of you read this?) Set on boot delay might help overriding crap like that.


I certainly wouldn't expect you to install AOKP just to test it. I did read the FAQ, and had tried boot delay values ranging from 5 to 35 seconds. I tried a good many things before even posting, actually. I even wondered if there was something weird in init.rc. It didn't make a difference. I was just wondering if anyone had any other ideas. It just seems to be an issue with AOKP that I and others have encountered.


----------



## bigeyes0x0

Can you try insanely big number there like 300 (5 mins)?


----------



## shiznu

rwabbeb said:


> I certainly wouldn't expect you to install AOKP just to test it. I did read the FAQ, and had tried boot delay values ranging from 5 to 35 seconds. I tried a good many things before even posting, actually. I even wondered if there was something weird in init.rc. It didn't make a difference. I was just wondering if anyone had any other ideas. It just seems to be an issue with AOKP that I and others have encountered.


I run AOKP and never have any problems at all, of course I never even open the performance control app as I use trixter for all my tweaks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## HerbieVersmelz

rwabbeb said:


> I certainly wouldn't expect you to install AOKP just to test it. I did read the FAQ, and had tried boot delay values ranging from 5 to 35 seconds. I tried a good many things before even posting, actually. I even wondered if there was something weird in init.rc. It didn't make a difference. I was just wondering if anyone had any other ideas. It just seems to be an issue with AOKP that I and others have encountered.


ive experienced the same, aokp, and another rom as well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EnixLHQ

Galaxy Nexus here, AOKP's latest Jan 17 build. No issues.

Had this issue a build back, boot delay fixed it.

That tells me it's a Rom issue.

Sent from the digital ether.


----------



## rwabbeb

bigeyes0x0 said:


> Can you try insanely big number there like 300 (5 mins)?


I just tried this and it didn't make any difference. I should also mention that I've even disallowed access to performance control in supersu and set no notifications for trickster mod. Again, all other settings work/stick...Just not the max frequency on boot. I do think it's an issue with this combo of app and Rom, and I'm not trying to blame anything on particular. I'm just trying to figure out a solution.


----------



## 22stars

I run AOKP and can confirm that using the boot delay fixed any problem I had with settings not sticking.


----------



## rwabbeb

Maybe it's just the combination of AOKP and leankernel on the gnex?


----------



## CC268

How do I get screen color to stay on morfic preset?... every time I restart my phone it goes back to the original android preset


----------



## HerbieVersmelz

CC268 said:


> How do I get screen color to stay on morfic preset?... every time I restart my phone it goes back to the original android preset


select set on boot and check the box from the dropdown menu

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigeyes0x0

New version has been uploaded to Play Store, more info https://plus.google.com/116709542966452959662/posts/KDqLwP8gMH7


----------



## PappaFloyd

Love this app, great job. Just bought the donate key in the Play Store. Thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rcantec

This is my fav app!!! Love the ui and works flawlessly!!! Cheers.


----------



## bigeyes0x0

New version announcement https://plus.google.com/u/0/116709542966452959662/posts/RbeuDm8Suwe

Happy Chinese New Year and Happy Tinkering .


----------

